#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Nieuwe eindtrap synq digit 3 k 6

## sis

Ben benieuwd wie hem het eerste zal testen.
linkje  :
http://www.beglec.com/pdf.php?product=267&lang=NL
sis

----------


## arie

wel lastig dat het ding niet aan 2 ohm kan draaien, als je eens een extra kastje bij wilt zetten zit je al aan een nieuw rack er bij.Ook is het vermogen niet echt schrikbarend(maargoed alles heeft natuurlijk met de prijs te maken?groeten Arjan

----------


## salsa

Maarruh...

Wat zouden de prijzen worden dan????

Dave.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Heb ze ergens in een webshop zien staan, de 3K6 voor iets rond de 600  en de 2K2 iets rond de 500.
Zijn wel pas leverbaar vanaf mei/juni

----------


## djangel

SYNQ - DIGIT 3k6 ik heb gehoort dat crest er in zit

----------


## frederic

Al iemand ervaring met deze versterker? Of is dit een kat in en zak?
Heb hem tegengekomen voor nog geen 600.



Dit zijn e specificaties:

*SynQ Digit 3K6 digitale versterker*
*Specificaties:*
- slechts 1unit hoog
- gewicht: slechts 5,5 KG 
- extreem hoog uitgangsvermogen: 2x 1800W RMS @ 4ohms 
- vermogen in bridge mode: 3600W RMS @ 8ohms 
- uitgerust met alle mogelijke beveiligingen voor een professioneel gebruik: 
- signaal + stroombegrenzers 
- beveiligd tegen overbelasting 
- beveiliging tegen kortsluiting 
- DC beveiliging 
- thermische beveiliging 
- AC, VHF beveiliging 
- soft start 
- zeer krachtige basweergave, ook geschikt voor subwoofers! 
- omschakelbare 30Hz low cut filter verwijdert ongewenste energieverslindende subsonische frequenties 
- 3 verschillende werkmodi: stereo, bridge mode, mono mode (ingangen met elkaar verbonden) 
- gebalanceerde XLR in/uitgangen + 6.3mm jack 
- 2 speakon aansluitingen (linker en rechter uitgangen) 
- 1 aparte speakon uitgang voor bridge mode
- vermogen  stereo (of mono): 2x 1050W RMS @ 8 ohms
- vermogen  stereo (of mono): 2x 1800W RMS @ 4 ohms
- vermogen  bridge: 1x 3600W RMS @ 8 ohms
- frequentiebereik: 5 - 36.000Hz +/-1dB
- THD: <0.04%
- ingangsgevoeligheid: 1000mV
- ingangsimpendantie: 20k gebalanceerd
- ingangsimpendantie: 10k ongebalanceerd
- S/N ration: >100dB
- crosstalk (8ohm/1kHz): 90dB
- damping Factor (8ohm/1kHz): >300
- slew Rate: 29V/uS
- afmetingen: 482x301x44mm (19/1U)

----------


## laserguy

Na ongeveer 15 augustus zullen we het weten want vanaf dan is hij beschikbaar.
Het is in ieder geval een model dat ook in België grondig doorontwikkeld is, dus het is niet zomaar een toestel dat identiek is aan andere toestellen op de markt.

----------


## frederic

Gisteren was ik in Keymusic, en bekeek dit met de verantwoordelijke van PA. Die vertelde me dat ze er volgendeweek binnenkregen.
Wanneer ze goed zijn, zou dit wel eens een bom kunnen betekenen onder de gepowerde speakers die sederd eind de jaren 90 populair zijn, omwille van de kostprijs.

----------


## frederic

Heeft er ondertussen al een test gehoord? Want ik moet zeggen dat dit me wel intereseerd.

----------


## Watt Xtra

amps hebben vertraging met leveren. Wordt zoals het er nu uitziet begin september..

grr.. en ik maar wachten..
Heb dringend een stel extra ampjes nodig.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ben toch benieuwd naar de reden voor telkens de vertragingen. Sinds april schuift men de beschikbaarheid telkens een maand op.

Problemen met de toestellen, keuringen, licenties...?

----------


## seppe30

heb ze gezien in de winkel maar nog niet horen spelen 
iemand anders wel al?

----------


## Watt Xtra

in belgie zijn ze er ja??

Hier in nederland worden ze elke keer verwacht maar tot op heden nog niets goeds gehoord over exacte leverdatum.

----------


## Watt Xtra

bij deze kan ik melden dat de eerste amps zijn uitgeleverd.

hier een foto van mijn beide modellen.

worden de komende weken uitvoerig gebruikt en beoordeeld.
Maar alleen het gewicht en de inbouwdiepte is al een vreugde opzich!!  

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-SWVUSK3H.jpg
http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-OC34FPEQ.jpg

----------


## frederic

> bij deze kan ik melden dat de eerste amps zijn uitgeleverd.
> 
> hier een foto van mijn beide modellen.
> 
> worden de komende weken uitvoerig gebruikt en beoordeeld.
> Maar alleen het gewicht en de inbouwdiepte is al een vreugde opzich!!  
> 
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-SWVUSK3H.jpg
> http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-OC34FPEQ.jpg



 
Wil je eens "zwaar op hun staart duwen?" Ik bedoel hiermee echt goeie krachtige klankkasten aansturen. (Om te zien hoe de beveiligingen zich gedragen)

----------


## Koen van der K

Mocht iemand het ding getest willen hebben dan hoor / lees ik het wel, kan ik een testrapport hier posten.

Groeten

----------


## SPS

> Mocht iemand het ding getest willen hebben dan hoor / lees ik het wel, kan ik een testrapport hier posten.
> 
> Groeten



Zeer geinteresseerd in een testrapport.
Is het van een onafhankelijk instituut? (Bijv. van jouzelf?? :Big Grin: )

Paul

----------


## Koen van der K

> Zeer geinteresseerd in een testrapport.
> Is het van een onafhankelijk instituut? (Bijv. van jouzelf??)
> 
> Paul



Van het onafhankelijk instituut der laagfrequent vermogensschakelingen, ofwel het OILVS  :Big Grin: 

Nee, zonder gekheid, ik kan een aantal (statische) metingen en testen loslaten op een amp (vermogen, frequentieresponse, vervorming, warmte ontwikkeling, vollast, functioneren beveiligingen, gedrag bij DC, HF en inductieve loads, etc.) die wel een aardige indruk kunnen geven over de technische prestaties.

Hoe de klankprestaties zijn zal toch uit een praktijktest moeten blijken maar als een amp bij bovenstaande testen al niet al te fraai presteert geeft dit de nodige bedenkingen.

Groetos !

----------


## cowbeast

Ik ben wel eens benieuwd naar resultaten. Ik heb geen ervaring met klasse-D versterkers. Ze zijn lichter en compacter maar hoe zijn de resultaten?

----------


## frederic

> Van het onafhankelijk instituut der laagfrequent vermogensschakelingen, ofwel het OILVS 
> 
> Nee, zonder gekheid, ik kan een aantal (statische) metingen en testen loslaten op een amp (vermogen, frequentieresponse, vervorming, warmte ontwikkeling, vollast, functioneren beveiligingen, gedrag bij DC, HF en inductieve loads, etc.) die wel een aardige indruk kunnen geven over de technische prestaties.
> 
> Hoe de klankprestaties zijn zal toch uit een praktijktest moeten blijken maar als een amp bij bovenstaande testen al niet al te fraai presteert geeft dit de nodige bedenkingen.
> 
> Groetos !



Koen, zonder te willen lastig doen, maar kun je er wat vaart achter zetten?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Koen, zonder te willen lastig doen, maar kun je er wat vaart achter zetten?



Ehm, jazeker ... enkel zou een testexemplaar dan wel handig zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Iemand die er 1 kan regelen ?

----------


## MusicXtra

@ Koen:
Zuo dan helemaal super zijn om hem bijvoorbeeld te refereren aan een Lab Gruppen bijvoorbeeld...

----------


## Koen van der K

... dit wordt wel een beetje erg off-topic ...

Meettechnisch gezien is de referentie de door de fabrikant opgegeven specs. De meetwaardes dienen hiermee minstens overeen te komen.

Wat wel interessant is is om de meetresultaten van verschillende amps naast elkaar te leggen en te zien of er een verband is tussen klank en technische prestaties.
Met de metingen die ik tot dusver heb gedaan is dat lastig aan te tonen; deze zeggen meer over het puur technisch presteren en niets over klankprestaties.

Om dit laatste in kaart te brengen is geavanceerdere meetapparatuur en vermogensslectronica nodig die ik (nog) niet heb. Ohja, en tijd zou ook wel handig zijn ;-)

Puur technisch gezien overigens is "de ideale amp" de referentie; 100% rendement, 0,0% vervorming, 0,0 Ohm inwendige weerstand, 0-100KHz response en meer van dat soort zaken in die trand, maar zo gezegd zegt dat nog niets over de klankprestaties van dat ene component in een compleet weergavesysteem.

Enfin, ik hou me aanbevolen ...


Groeten !

----------


## frederic

> ... dit wordt wel een beetje erg off-topic ...
> 
> Meettechnisch gezien is de referentie de door de fabrikant opgegeven specs. De meetwaardes dienen hiermee minstens overeen te komen.
> 
> Wat wel interessant is is om de meetresultaten van verschillende amps naast elkaar te leggen en te zien of er een verband is tussen klank en technische prestaties.
> Met de metingen die ik tot dusver heb gedaan is dat lastig aan te tonen; deze zeggen meer over het puur technisch presteren en niets over klankprestaties.
> 
> Om dit laatste in kaart te brengen is geavanceerdere meetapparatuur en vermogensslectronica nodig die ik (nog) niet heb. Ohja, en tijd zou ook wel handig zijn ;-)
> 
> ...



Zou daar graag ook betrouwbaarheid bij zien staan als punt.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ehm, jazeker ... enkel zou een testexemplaar dan wel handig zijn 
> 
> Iemand die er 1 kan regelen ?



Ik heb beide modellen wel liggen hier. Is alleen de planning om deze de komende weken in de praktijk te testen.  Door de weeks kunnen ze wel worden opgehaald maar weekend toch echt nodig.

----------


## Outline

Betrouwbaarheid kun je alleen in de praktijk achter komen...

Ik zie overigens wel een mooie taak voor onze Koen: Amp's testen. Zou voor dit Forum iig een mooie toegevoegde waarde zijn, met natuurlijk alle testen online. Moeten we wel alleen even kijken hoe we het aanpakken, Koen zijn tijd moet natuurlijk ook (gedeeltelijk) vergoed worden. Iets van spononsoring ofzo?

Maar blijf erbij dat het een enorm stuk toegevoegde waarde zou zijn!

@Koen: volgems mij heb je nog een mail en 'n XTi 4000 om te testen tegoed. Moeten we het binnenkort toch eens over hebben. Misschien dat ik ook een QSC GX5 kan regelen. Maar dat hangt weer van m'n broer af...

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha heren,

@WattXtra; ophalen, zou in de buurt van Breda moeten zijn ivm planning en tijd.
Tot een straal van pakweg 20-30Km rond Breda is dat geen probleem.

@Outline; ja, dat zit nog in het vat hè :-)
Het organiseren van een soort open demo-meetdag is vrij onpraktisch gezien m'n halve werkplaats gedemonteerd dient te worden (nee, dat zit niet in flightcases ;-) en sommige tests langer kunnen uitpakken dan voorzien.

Mocht het testen voor meerdere partijen interessant zijn dan ga ik mijn licht eens schijnen op aanvullende metingen die wellicht meer info verschaffen over klankprestaties. Leuk huiswerk ;-)

Uiteraard houd ik me van harte aanbevolen indien mede-forummers hier ideeen over hebben, zowel technisch als praktisch. Misschien dat Dr.dB en JVS hun mening en ideeen willen posten ?

Groeten !

----------


## Outline

Ach Koen, er zit bij mij nog wel meer in het vat! Grootste probleem is vrije tijd. Maar daar weet jij, net zoals ik, alles van!

Het idee van mij was om een referentie-punt/persoon te hebben die iig kan zeggen dat de fabriekspecs kloppen of niet en waar deze afwijken. Gewoon een objectief beeld dus.

Hoe je de klank wil gaan meten, is voor mij een (relatief) raadsel. Omdat klank toch iets persoonlijks is? Of wil je gaan werken met Db's per frequentie en dan daar het verschil ten opzichte van andere versterkers in benoemen?

Ben benieuwd!

----------


## seppe30

en wie heeft er nu al eens een avond mee gewerkt

----------


## twemmie

daar ben ik ook beniewd naar! hij ziet er in iedergeval leuk uit! en als hij dan ook perfect werkt zou helemaal geweldig zijn.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> daar ben ik ook beniewd naar! hij ziet er in iedergeval leuk uit! en als hij dan ook perfect werkt zou helemaal geweldig zijn.



gisteren en vandaag heeft de 3k6 staan werken op een 2tal JBL2241 in X118 kast.

Deze kasten zaten onder een bloemencorso wagen dus echt goed te horen enz was er niet bij.

wat me wel opviel, de synq drukt volgens mij veel beter door als een digam 7000.  Ik heb regelmatig een 4tal X118 bassen op een digam staan maar dat drukt toch niet echt lekker. Idee had ik van de synq dus wel.

Amp werkt in ieder geval wel goed op een aggegraat. En dan een relatief kleine, 7kw er.

Volgend weekend sta ik met beide amps in een leuke zaal met een goede set speakers. Dan zullen er meerdere bassen worden aangestuurd en een aantal midpeakers.

----------


## Koen van der K

> ... Het idee van mij was om een referentie-punt/persoon te hebben die iig kan zeggen dat de fabriekspecs kloppen of niet en waar deze afwijken. Gewoon een objectief beeld dus.
> 
> Hoe je de klank wil gaan meten, is voor mij een (relatief) raadsel. Omdat klank toch iets persoonlijks is? Of wil je gaan werken met Db's per frequentie en dan daar het verschil ten opzichte van andere versterkers in benoemen?



De meeste relevante opgegeven fabrieksspecs kunnen met deze metingen gechecked worden, plus nog een aantal aanvullende testjes die o.a. de beveiligingen en gedrag van de amp op reactieve loads onder de loep nemen.

Klank beoordelen is lastig, ook een kwestie van de meetgegevens naast luistergegevens leggen. Je zal met allerhande (burst)testsignalen, storagescopes en instelbare inductieve loads in de weer moeten en dat vergt nogal wat (tijd en geld).

Bij wijze van test wil ik best kosteloos een paar verschillende amps van mede-forum-mers onder handen nemen, moet je wel zelf de materialen brengen / halen. Mocht dit interessant zijn of voor het forum een meerwaarde hebben dan gaan we eens brainstormen over een aanpak.

Groetos !

----------


## Outline

Ik vind het zeker een meerwaarde hebben, zeker voor een Forum dat zich als 'Pro' profileert. Want bij hoeveel Fora wordt er naast gepraat ook een objectieve test geplaatst die laat zien dat een amp doet wat hij beloofd?

Nu zijn er mensen die gaan zeggen dat het Forum hier niet voor bedoeld is. Kan ik inkomen en een stukje in mee gaan. Maar je kan niet ontkennen dat het inderdaad daadwerkelijk WEL iets toevoegd. Want naast de standaardvraag van 'wie heeft 'm al gezien/gehoord?' kun je dan meteen (bij beschikbaar testmodel) de testgegevens plaatsen wat, in mij mening, toch echt bijdraagt aan een echt objectieve mening over een product.

Maar goed. Ben benieuwd hoe de rest hierover denkt.

@Koen: als je je nog verveelt... Heb hier iig een Harfield 2U 1000 staan waar ik qua vermogen wel wat meer van wil weten. En dan natuurlijk de XTi 4000. En als er nog tijd is: Carver PM1.5. Om te kijken of het echt zo'n geniale bak is/was. En heel misschien dat ik nog een D12 kan lospeuteren...

Maar ook een GX5 heeft m'n belangstelling, net zoals deze Synq's en de LAb's en EV/Dynacord's, enz enz.

En weet je waarom? Omdat ik het idee heb dat er tegenwoordig aardig gerommeld wordt met de Wattage's (en andere specificaties). Mooi voorbeeld is EV. Ze gaven voor de P's nog de Watten aan bij 20Hz-20KHz, 0,1% THD. Ik geloof dat het tegenwoordig bij 1 KHz 1% THD is. Waardoor de CP3000 aanzienlijk minder vermogen heeft dan de oude P3000 en men dus met 'n CP4000 moest komen.

Is dat testen overigens niet uit te breiden naar andere apperatuur zoals bv. mixers? En dan meer de ruisafstand e.d.?

Of wordt ik nu te veel eisend? Misschien dat een stevige Funding maar eerst 'ns geregeld moet worden...

----------


## Outline

Misschien starten we wel een nieuwe trend en gaan we met z'n allen (eindelijk) eens af op meetresultaten en niet de naam die er op staat...

----------


## Koen van der K

> ... Heb hier iig een Harfield 2U 1000 staan waar ik qua vermogen wel wat meer van wil weten. En dan natuurlijk de XTi 4000. En als er nog tijd is: Carver PM1.5. Om te kijken of het echt zo'n geniale bak is/was. En heel misschien dat ik nog een D12 kan lospeuteren...
> 
> ... Is dat testen overigens niet uit te breiden naar andere apperatuur zoals bv. mixers? En dan meer de ruisafstand e.d.?



Stuur even een mailtje, spreken we wat af (jij woont nog enigszins in de buurt ;-)

Meten van THD/IMD, SNR etc. kan ik niet betrouwbaar genoeg uitvoeren door het ontbreken van de juiste apparatuur. Voor dit soort werk heb je echt een segment duurder / nauwkeuriger / stabielere generators en meetinstrumenten nodig dan ik nu heb staan en daar ga ik vooralsnog niet in investeren. De meest relevante metingen die na herstel van apparatuur nodig zijn kan ik goed uitvoeren.

Daarbij zijn mengtafels doorgaans nogal omvangrijk en mijn werkplaats nogal klein ... is altijd improviseren als er een 32-8-2 oid wordt binnengerold.

Enfin, we houden ons aanbevolen voor commentaar / meningen etc.

Groeten !

----------


## frederic

Ondertussen al iemand ervaring?

Heb alleen volgende discutie terug gevonden:
New Line: Forum > Geluid > ervaring Synq digit 2K2 en ...

----------


## Koen van der K

... helaas nog niets concreets maar wel volgende week een hier op de testbank.
Ook een klant heeft 'm op klussen meegenomen, zijn commentaar plus de beknopte meetresultaten volgen.

Groeten !

----------


## subbass

Te Duitsland op party-pa.de hebben ze het nu ook over deze amp.
Moet toch minder tof zijn dan verwacht :
niet 2 ohm stabiel
niet geschikt voor top/fullrange kasten ivm ruisen e.d. dingen

----------


## Outline

> ... helaas nog niets concreets maar wel volgende week een hier op de testbank.
> Ook een klant heeft 'm op klussen meegenomen, zijn commentaar plus de beknopte meetresultaten volgen.
> 
> Groeten !



Zegt hij nu... Ben er ook verdomd benieuwd naar!

Nog 3 dingen in dit verband: MF122 ,da's de fabrikant.
Er wordt ook nog een tussenmodel gemaakt, want bij Synq de 2K9 zou zijn. En zag ze bij 4 Acoustic ook in de catalogus staan, voor (bijna) dezelfde prijzen als Synq.

----------


## laserguy

> niet 2 ohm stabiel



Da's geen verrassing: dat is ook door Beglec zo vermeld

Overigens is de fabrikant blijkbaar wel heel toekomstgericht bezig: de website copyright message claimt al copyright tot 2009!

----------


## PowerSound

Die SynQ amps zijn een oud model van AG Audio pro, de DPA amps !

Ontworpen en prototypes gemaakt door Arthur van AG Audio Pro bij DETON (ben daar geweest in die fabriek).

Is nooit verkocht geweest, veel te onstabiel en te veel ruis, onbruikbaar voor pro-doeleinde.

Arthur probeerde met de bestaande chinese technologie een licht-gewicht PWM versterker te maken, en is dus niet gelukt. Deton heeft die wel gehouden, en misschien verbeterd (geloof ik niks van).
Waren wel heel goedkoop om te produceren !
Op Mid/Hi slecht, op Sub/Bass ok. THD is veel te hoog.
Arthur is ook geen professionele PWM amp designer.
Zou dit eens moeten doorgeven aan Arthur voor royalties, maar zal niet lukken in dit land  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 

Ik zal es fotoos van de prototypes proberen terug te vinden ;-)

----------


## frederic

> Te Duitsland op party-pa.de hebben ze het nu ook over deze amp.
> Moet toch minder tof zijn dan verwacht :
> niet 2 ohm stabiel
> niet geschikt voor top/fullrange kasten ivm ruisen e.d. dingen



Op hun infobrochure spreken ze dan ook nergens om die op 2ohm te gaan gebruiken. Wel op 4 of 8
Lijkt me ook niet echt nodig om op 2ohms te gaan gebruiken gezien het vermogen die ze leveren. Ruim voldoende voor een kleine PA.

Waarom zou die plots gaan ruisen op fullrange kasten?

----------


## JVS

> .....Ontworpen en prototypes gemaakt door Arthur van AG Audio Pro bij DETON .......
> 
> ......Arthur is ook geen professionele PWM amp designer......



Ben ik nu gek ?

----------


## Outline

Ik kan maar 1 ding zeggen: met z'n allen nog 2 nachten slapen en dan heeft Ome Koen voor ons de meetresultaten!

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Te Duitsland op party-pa.de hebben ze het nu ook over deze amp.
> Moet toch minder tof zijn dan verwacht :
> niet 2 ohm stabiel
> niet geschikt voor top/fullrange kasten ivm ruisen e.d. dingen



en wie schrijft dan dat ze niet 2 ohm stabiel zijn??

ik ben een van de eerste met deze amps, heb zowel op het party-pa forum.de gepost als ook hier.

Ik heb ze een aantal keren gebruikt en geoordeelt.
Zo ook een uurtje losgelaten op 6 18"bassen, toch een 2,66ohm, hebben ze geen enkele moeite mee.
de synq heeft een weekend staan werken op een klein aggegraatje, 5kw. geen enkel probleem.

Ik ben er toch wel aardig over te spreken. Ruizen heb ik niet gehoord, werken bij mij op mid en laag.

zekr gezien het gewicht, de prijs en de ruimte die dingen innemen  :Smile:

----------


## subbass

> en wie schrijft dan dat ze niet 2 ohm stabiel zijn??



Fabriek schrijft alleen 8- en 4 ohm voor  :Frown: 
Powersound zijn reactie die het ding kent is ook niet echt werkelijk een aanbeveling ?

We wachten de meetresultaten eens af. Het zal wel geen wereldwonder wezen, natuurlijk bevestigt de verkoopprijs dit ook reeds. 
Zou te tof voor woorden wezen als elke Lab zou worden weggespeeld voor een fractie van de Lab prijs :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Perfect wie weet voor drive in, misschien een idee om de hele thread richting "drive in" te verplaatsen ?

----------


## PowerSound

Arthur heeft het geprobeerd, is geen PWM guru ! Het is hem ook gewoon niet gelukt, met wat er daar in China te verkrijgen is.

Dit ontwerp is nu al 2 jaar oud, misschien heeft Synq of iemand anders er toch iets degelijks mee kunnen doen...

Heb de eindversie van SynQ ook nooit gehoord !

----------


## laserguy

Zoals de laatste tijd bij JB Producten wel meer het geval is, gebeurt een stuk van de research bij Beglec zelf. Zij zullen dus zeker geen toestel op kopen met een technologie die al zo oud is (relatief gezien dan). De kans is eerder dat dit toestel door de research personen eens goed is bekeken en volledig is verbeterd.
De finale versie zal dus zeker niet beoordeeld mogen worden op een resultaat van 2 jaar geleden.
... en weer neemt de druk op Koen toe...

----------


## Outline

> Perfect wie weet voor drive in, misschien een idee om de hele thread richting "drive in" te verplaatsen ?



En op basis waarvan? Alleen omdat jij deze versterkers te min vindt? En wat als de meetresultaten nou zouden uitwijzen dat hij de competitie met een Lab wél aankan? Ga je dan je hoofd in het zand steken en blijven roepen dat het niks is? Of ga je er dan serieus een weekend vol mee aan de slag?

Lijkt mij dat je een beetje merken-geil bent waar (bij voorbaat) elk ander merk dan het door jou gedroomde merk te min is. Ik heb nog altijd de insteek dat ik ALLES (nou ja, bijna alles) een eerlijke kans geef. En dan kan het soms meevallen maar soms valt het ook vies tegen.

Ik zeg: de tijd zal het leren!

Ik weet 1 ding zeker en dat is dat ik vrijdagmiddag bij Koen op de stoep sta en 'm eens helemaal erover ga uithoren. En dat kan dus een kort verhaal of een heel lang verhaal worden...

En wat hebben jullie toch met 2 Ohm? Is het dan echt zo moeilijk om het juiste materiaal te kopen/geld uit te geven aan genoeg versterkers met voldoende vermogen? Blijf draaien op 2 Ohm 'n beetje hobby-Bobben vinden...

----------


## Outline

Nog iets anders: Ik denk niet dat Beglec de eindontwikkeling heeft gedaan. Tuurlijk, ze zullen heus wel een paar poedels en punters er aan hebben gegeven maar eindontwikkeling: denk het niet.

En waarom ik dat denk? Nou, 4 acoustic heeft ze ook in de catalogus staan en ik denk niet dat Beglec graag hun geheimen aan anderen prijs geeft. Tenzij ze er misschien een flinke som geld voor hebben gekregen...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Zou te tof voor woorden wezen als elke Lab zou worden weggespeeld voor een fractie van de Lab prijs



Ik ben meer voor een fractie van het Lab-gewicht  :Wink: ... ik denk dat drive-ins zich net zoals alle andere PA bedrijven zullen verademen dat ze een versterkerrack nu met een man minder de bus in krijgen.

Dat Lab Gruppen goed werk geleverd heeft met hun amps stel ik niet eens ter discussie. Maar de technologie gaat ook vooruit -- ik heb een bijvoorbeeld een Digidrive tegen een Lab gehoord en het verschil was marginaal. Een niet-echt-bepaald-gehoorgetraind publiek zal het verschil nooit van zijn leven horen. En het is voor ons alleen maar beter -- switchmode amps gebruiken in verhouding minder stroom, zijn lichter en blazen minder warmte naar buiten. Is dat nu niet net wat we zoeken?

Als je 'warm' geluid wil dan is dat best, maar dat vind ik meer iets voor een huiskamer waar je de tijd kan nemen om te luisteren. Het geweld van een band is toch even een ander verhaal.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Dit heb ik te horen gekregen van de verdeler van JBSystems / Synq:




> De producten van SYNQ worden mede ontworpen door een technisch-medewerker van PHILPS Professional in Belgie.



En bij mijn weten is Powersound zijn mannetje een fransman, dus snap niet wat die Arthur in dit verhaal komt zoeken?

----------


## Koen van der K

> ... en weer neemt de druk op Koen toe...



... euhm, nou, dat valt wel mee hoor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Zoals gezegd kun je met de tests die ik doe wel een aardige indruk krijgen wat 't allemaal presteert maar uiteindelijk zegt dat niets over de klankprestaties daarom zijn mijns inziens gebruikerservaringen altijd doorslaggevend. Het commentaar van mijn klant die 't ding reeds uitgebreid heeft getest in zijn systeem als Lo / Mid / Hi amp komt daarom bovenaan het bericht te staan.

Enfin ... vrijdag eens een potje vlambogen trekken, zonnebril mee Outline   :Big Grin:  !!

Groeten !

----------


## Outline

[quote=Koen van der K;489644]Enfin ... vrijdag eens een potje vlambogen trekken, zonnebril mee Outline  :Big Grin:  !!quote]

Dit ook goed North lasbril Amigo ?

----------


## laserguy

Lassen? Is dat geen belasting < 2 Ohms?  :Wink:

----------


## frederic

Te doeme hé, vergeet toch die 2 Ohms??  :Confused: 
2x 1800w bij 4 Ohms is dit niet genoeg?
3 stuks kun je een sub en een 2-weg top aansturen.
Zeker voor 6Kw RMS stabiel vermogen.

Dan ben je ongeveer 1600€ kwijt met die Synq Digit.

De dringende test die moet gebeuren, is een soort festivalletje met een aantal bands van allerij pluimage, en met eens stel goeie klankkasten. Zodat de schuld zeker niet op de klankkasten kan worden gestoken.

----------


## frederic

Ik kan me zeer goed voorstellen dat veel distributeurs/ winkels en merken zich zeer ongemakkelijk voelen, met het feit dat een merk nieuwe versterkers op de markt brengt die 2x 1800W RMS leveren, voor een 600€. Die dan nog amper 7Kg wegen.

----------


## laserguy

Oei Frederic, al bijna zo heet als een laselectrode bij 2 Ohms?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ik voel mij absoluut daar niet ongemakkelijk bij en 2 Ohms hoeft voor mij absoluut ook niet (al test ik 4 Ohms stabiele versterkers ook wel eens op 2 Ohms: hoe beter een versterker het in een verkrachtingssituatie uit houdt, hoe sterker en betrouwbaarder volgens mijn gevoel).
Een digitale versterker HOEFT voor mij ook niet duur te zijn: hij weegt niet alleen minder: de onderdelen zijn ook nog goedkoper. Alleen is het ontwerp veel duurder (een kleine instabiliteit wordt direct afgestraft met knallen en vuurwerk dus het moet heel goed ontworpen zijn (zelfs hoe de printsporen lopen kunnen een hemelsbreed verschil maken tussen een schakeltransistor die lekker op zijn gemakje zit te werken en nauwelijks warm wordt of eentje die al vrij hard zweet onder niet overdreven belasting)).

Wat hebben zij ermee gedaan? Is het ze gelukt? En wordt dit de amp waar iedereen op zit te wachten? We vernemen het zo... van Koen. <applaus>
(als theatrale aankondiging kan dit tellen...)

----------


## subbass

> En wat als de meetresultaten nou zouden uitwijzen dat hij de competitie met een Lab wél aankan? Ga je dan je hoofd in het zand steken en blijven roepen dat het niks is? Of ga je er dan serieus een weekend vol mee aan de slag?



1) Reakties te Duitsland laten reeds zien dat het apparaat gewoon wederom zijn problemen kent die typisch zijn voor dit soort goedkopere amps. En daar zijn ze al niet meer echt mega enthousiast.
2) Lab speelt het ding zoek op kwaliteit
3) weekendje mee draaien ! Voor low budget toepassingen wie weet.. 
Het is en blijft een budget China amp van 600 euro dus vergeet dat niet.





> En wat hebben jullie toch met 2 Ohm?



Voor mij is het 2 ohm verhaal een MUST.
2 ohm draaien is niet mijn favoriet, maar tijdens uitval of als de nood aan de man is moet een amp het gewoon kunnen. 





> En het is voor ons alleen maar beter -- switchmode amps gebruiken in verhouding minder stroom, zijn lichter en blazen minder warmte naar buiten. Is dat nu niet net wat we zoeken?



Blijf erbij voor de drive in die op elke straathoek te vinden is wie weet perfect. Persoonlijk kies ik voor kwaliteit en al kost me dat 20kg per amp dan kan ik daar mee leven.

Ik blijf de Duitse alsook de Nederlandse reacties met interesse volgen  :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

subbass, ik weet niet welke reacties jij leest op de duitse fora, maar tot nu toe ben ik een van de weinige die gepost heeft daar die ook daadwerkelijk de amps heeft gebruikt. \En niet even heeft aangesloten in de garage. Dat er een amp tussenzit die wat ruist. tja kan aan van alles liggen, het is daar party-pa. Veel jongens met relatief goedkoop spul.

Verder hebben ze daar ook een handje van MERKENGEIL zijn. 

Ben je bang dat er eens spul uitvalt, dan zorg je voor backup... zeker met dergelijke prijzen als waar de synq voor tekoop zijn niet echt een probleem.

het kost je niet 20 kg per rack, het kost je in sommige gevallen 20kg per amp.
Ik sleep nu een drieweg rackje mee incl processor en case van nog geen 25 kg.  :Smile: 
aan te sturen van 3 maal X18 (JBL2241) met dubbel 15" (JBL2226) en 4 maal BMS waveguide, per kant.
toch goed voor zn 500-800 man muziek.

en had daar eerder 2 maal een rackje voor nodig met totaal gewicht van zn  90kg.

----------


## subbass

> het kost je niet 20 kg per rack, het kost je in sommige gevallen 20kg per amp.



Voor jou is gewicht blijkbaar een alles belangrijke factor, voor mij is kwaliteit in 1e instantie een de meest belangrijke factor   :Wink: 
Ieder zo zijn ding :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Voor jou is gewicht blijkbaar een alles belangrijke factor, voor mij is kwaliteit in 1e instantie een de meest belangrijke factor 
> Ieder zo zijn ding



hoe kom je daar bij?? Ik vind het wel een belangrijke facter idd. Mochten de amps echter bagger wezen dan zullen zij niet bij mij in de racks te vinden zijn. klankkwaliteit, betrouwbaarheid enz is ook zker weten een zeer belangrijke factor. Maar lichtgewicht voor zowel mijzelf als ook de klant en personeel dat ermee werkt is het erg plezierig!!

klank ben ik dik tevreden over.
kwaliteit moet zich nog uitwijzen, vandaar dat ze nu telkens worden ingezet en we zullen zien.

2,66 ohm... hebben ze geen enkel probleem mee!

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha mede-forummers,


Zoals gezegd vandaag wat metinkjes verricht en mijn klant verder uitgehoord over zijn bevindingen over de 3K6.

De amp klinkt volgens hem OK, zowel op het laag (geen echt sub) / mid als hoog. Hij heeft de amp getest op een eigen gebouwd systeem dat ik niet eerder heb gehoord of gezien.

Wat hem wel opviel is de hoorbare ruis / storing, verder weinig tot geen problemen of opmerkingen over de klank van zijn kant.

Dan hier mijn bevindingen van de testbank in het kort :

Het continu vollast plezier was snel voorbij toen de interne zekeringen (+V rails) herhaaldelijk sneuvelden en ik de volledige vollasttests maar heb gestaakt.

Voorts de pluspunten :

- Lichtgewicht
- Nagenoeg geen warmte ontwikkeling

En de minpunten :

[FONT=Arial]- Hoog HF residu component op output (matige werking LP outputfilter PWM draaggolf)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- Opgegeven vermogen kan de amp gedurende ca.2 seconde leveren[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- Zekering tript eerder dan currentlimiter aanspreekt[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- Slechte  / verkeerde werking beveiligingen kanaal B[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- Twijfelachtige DC protectie (snelheid)[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- LP filter verschijnselen vanaf 6KHz op output (-0,25dB)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]  -2dB op ca. 20KHz ipv opgegeven 36KHz[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]- Overspraak tussen de kanalen[/FONT]


Technisch gezien schort er met dit exemplaar dus nogal wat aan, of het in verhouding staat met wat 't ding kost en hoe hij uiteindelijk klanktechnisch presteert laat ik graag aan anderen over. Tot zover.

Geinteresseerden in het testrapport mailen a.u.b, dan stuur ik de PDF retour.

Groeten !

----------


## Koen van der K

Kan nog melden dat kanaal B de test niet heeft overleefd en nu nagenoeg geen output meer geeft. Ik ga niet onderzoeken of het de beveiliging is of de PWM trap zelf, 't ding gaat retour winkel / importeur, mogen ze een nieuwe sturen.

Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

Test is voor mij al meer dan geslaagd, ik hou het wel lekker bij Lab Gruppen :Big Grin: .
Kost wel wat meer maar de kwaliteit is gewoon rete goed, gewicht lekker laag en de importeur betrouwbaar voor de service.
En, last but not least; de restwaarde blijft ook gewoon goed.

----------


## subbass

> [FONT=Arial]- Opgegeven vermogen kan de amp gedurende ca.2 seconde leveren[/FONT]



Was te verwachten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Rest van de minpunten waren ook te verwachten, ken dit soort versterkers in de tussentijd een beetje......

Conclusie:
*budget* lichtgewicht met *utopische specs* gaan helaas niet samen.
Enigste toffe is het gewicht dus een rackje van 25KG in totaal, maar de rest is gewoon prut  :EEK!: . 

You get what you pay for....and customers wanna get fucked.

----------


## Koen van der K

De meeste amps met een SMPS schijnen inderdaad het door de fabrikant gespecificeerde vermogen slechts gedurende enkele seconden te kunnen leveren. Voor muzieksignalen volstaat dat prima, echter wordt het een appels-peren verhaal als je deze resultaten naast de G/H bakken legt met een conventionele voeding die wel gewoon gebouwd zijn voor duurzamere vermogenslevering. Maar deze discussie is al eens eerder hier gevoerd.

Ter vergelijk lijkt het me best aardig eens een Lab FP(+) onder dezelfde omstandigheden te testen en de resultaten naast elkaar te leggen gezien hier deze amps nogal eens als "referentie" worden aangeduid in de lichtgewicht categorie.
Kan me voorstellen dat men zich na de testresultaten van de Synq amp (of wat daarvan overgebleven is) niet zo snel als vrijwilliger opwerpt ;-)

Groeten !

----------


## salsa

Ha Koen!

Kan je voor ons ook eens een XTI4000 van Crown onder de loep nemen??
Om maar ff aansluiting te maken met het andere topic....

Dave

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ha Koen!
> 
> Kan je voor ons ook eens een XTI4000 van Crown onder de loep nemen??
> Om maar ff aansluiting te maken met het andere topic....
> 
> Dave



Ha Dave, geen probleem, kom ik 'm wel "even" bij je ophalen  :Big Grin: 
Mede-forum-er Outline heeft een XTI die we binnenkort (maandje ?) gaan testen, resultaten post ik hier wel weer.

Groetos !

----------


## subbass

> een Lab FP(+) onder dezelfde omstandigheden te testen



Ook bij een Lab zul je het verschijnsel terugvinden wat die enkele secondes aangaat. Derhalve zijn er tegenwoordig nog steeds behoorlijk veel freaks te vinden die op bass gewoon vet conventioneel draaien of die na een uitstapje in de richting van digitaal / geschakeld, voor enige toepassingen, dus toch echt weer oude stijl amps op bas gooien.
Iets in de richting van Chevin A6000  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  doet het altijd goed.

XTI4000 daarvan is ook reeds bekend dat hij niet echt geschikt is voor sub / laag. Alhoewel het natuurlijk een uiterst complete amp is !

Deze link zal denk ik wel bekend zijn ? Als je deze link bekijkt dan weet je ook meteen waarom voor mij de Synq gewoon niet kan / kon werken en ik er wat kritisch op bleef reageren..... 
Kijk als de gevestigde orde in de high end prijsklasse nog moeite heeft om de vermogens langdurig te kunnen afgeven..dan hoe zou Synq het dan voor mekaar moeten krijgen ? En dan helemaal rekening houdende met het low budget prijsje dat eraan hangt ?
http://www.ast-audio.de/downloaddocs...0_K6_K10-3.pdf

----------


## JVS

> Ha mede-forummers,
> 
> ....Het continu vollast plezier was snel voorbij toen de interne zekeringen (+V rails) herhaaldelijk sneuvelden en ik de volledige vollasttests maar heb gestaakt....



Was je met een continu sinus aan't meten ? Da's jammer genoeg niet echt een realistisch meetsignaal. Ik neem aan dat gebruikers de amp gaan gebruiken voor muzieksignalen, en niet voor sinussen (dus daar zou IK als ontwerper een amp ook niet op bouwen)..

Ik zal je even een testsignaaltje op de mail zetten wat aardig overeenkomt met een ranzig pulserend subbassignaal, scherp afgefilterd op ca. 80Hz. Stuur de amp volledig uit met dit signaal, en meet de maximale uitgangsspanning. Laat het file'tje continu afspelen, en je kunt een stukje duurtest / thermische stabiliteit testen.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Joost !  Heb je wel gelijk in, echter de reden waarom ik de sinustest erin heb gelaten is dat ik wil zien wat een amp gedurende welke periode kan leveren, mede ook om een beeld te krijgen hoe de prestaties in verhouding staan tot wat een "conventionele" amp kan leveren.

Daarbij hoort een amp, ongeacht de topologie, voldoende beveiligingen aan boord te hebben en van een dusdanig ontwerp te zijn dat deze niet stuk mag gaan met zo'n test. Wat mij betreft dus een prima indicatie zo'n sinus vollasttest.

De meningen zijn er over verdeeld maar mijns inziens kan de combinatie continu aanwezig sublaag (denk aan house gebeuk) en een amp die z'n opgegeven vermogen niet langer dan pakweg 5 seconde kan leveren best vervelend uitpakken toch ?

De terugval bij de Sync 3K6 was van 82VRMS(1921W) naar 52VRMS (772W) aan 3,5 Ohm, wat neerkomt op een terugval van meer dan 3dB in max output en dat lijkt me goed merkbaar.

Maar alle kritiek / op- en aanmerkingen zijn natuurlijk welkom !

Groetos (en bedankt voor je mailtje alvast) !

----------


## laserguy

Juist, een volle sinus heb je niet nodig maar ik wil wel graag een versterker die het kan. Als hij namelijk goed sinussen kan versterken en dat tot een vrij hoge frequentie dan ben ik er zeker van dat hij alle andere dingen ook goed aankan en voor mij is het een manier om de betrouwbaarheid te testen.
Mijn QSC's, mijn Zeck's en zelfs mijn STK's kunnen zit zonder probleem en die zijn ook niet meer van de jongste dus waarom zou ik genoegen nemen met nieuwe technologie die minder presteert? Zelfs de Hi-Fi toestanden die ik hier herstel mogen niet buiten nadat ze een half uur op 8 Ohm en op 75% volle sinus hebben gedraaid. Die kunnen het dus ook zelfs.

----------


## Outline

> Mede-forum-er Outline heeft een XTI die we binnenkort (maandje ?) gaan testen, resultaten post ik hier wel weer.



Zoals gezegd, broerlief heeft er 2. En die moet ik nu heel lief aan gaan kijken om 'm te mogen lenen. Laten we het er op houden dat hij een beetje moeilijk is...

Misschien dat Music Support er anders 1 kan regelen?


Overigens heb ik nu wel een nieuw lijstje met interessante Amps om te testen:

-In de 5,9kg-categorie: QSC PLX 1804 ( QSC - PLX1804 Specifications )

-In de budget-reeks: QSC GX5 ( QSC - GX Series Amplifiers )

-In de ontworpen-met-reeks: de nieuwe dB Technologies HPA-serie, ontworpen ism Lab ( dBTechnologies - Produkte )

Binnenkort is de Harfield aan z'n klank-referentie toe. Benieuwd hoe dat gaat uitpakken...

----------


## jakkes72

Eventueel kan ik onderstaande ter meting aanbieden:
QSC PLX 1804
LAB Fp6000Q
LAB Fp2200

----------


## MusicSupport

> Zoals gezegd, broerlief heeft er 2. En die moet ik nu heel lief aan gaan kijken om 'm te mogen lenen. Laten we het er op houden dat hij een beetje moeilijk is...
> 
> Misschien dat Music Support er anders 1 kan regelen?



Moi? Of iemand anders; je hebt mazzel dat ik dit lees  :Wink:  Maar we hebben er twee. Misschien in een rustige week? Koen van der K mag best langskomen vanuit Oosterhout. Wij zitten in Etten-Leur (tenzij hij uit Oosterhout Gld moet komen) Of kan hij niet op locatie testen? XTI4000 toch?
Kan die gelijk de QSC GX3 ook testen. Hebben we er ook twee van voor het meepak gemak!

----------


## Koen van der K

> Moi? Of iemand anders; je hebt mazzel dat ik dit lees  Maar we hebben er twee. Misschien in een rustige week? Koen van der K mag best langskomen vanuit Oosterhout. Wij zitten in Etten-Leur (tenzij hij uit Oosterhout Gld moet komen) Of kan hij niet op locatie testen? XTI4000 toch?
> Kan die gelijk de QSC GX3 ook testen. Hebben we er ook twee van voor het meepak gemak!



 
Ola amigos, aahh ... nou valt de "franc", Vincent V en consorten toch ?
Etten-Leur is geen probleem, ben ik regelmatig te vinden. Mailen we wel even over hoe en wat want hoe meer testjes we kunnen doen hoe beter inzicht we krijgen wat wel / niet nuttig is om te testen en welke metingen klank-gerelateerd zijn.
Ohja, op locatie testen is erg onpraktisch; moet ik m'n halve werkplaats afbreken. Amps kunnen binnen enkele uren weer terug zijn.


@Jakkes; waar in het Hollandsche land bent u gelegerd ? Een test met een FP lijkt me een mooie aanvulling.
Misschien toch eens een amptest drive-in dag regelen ?

Groeten !

----------


## jakkes72

Ik zit vlak bij Zwolle.

Niet echt in de buurt denk ik.......

'k ben wel dagelijks (werkdagen, uitgezonderd 's maandags) in Den Dolder

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ola amigos, aahh ... nou valt de "franc", Vincent V en consorten toch ?
> Etten-Leur is geen probleem, ben ik regelmatig te vinden. Mailen we wel even over hoe en wat want hoe meer testjes we kunnen doen hoe beter inzicht we krijgen wat wel / niet nuttig is om te testen en welke metingen klank-gerelateerd zijn.
> Ohja, op locatie testen is erg onpraktisch; moet ik m'n halve werkplaats afbreken. Amps kunnen binnen enkele uren weer terug zijn.
> 
> 
> @Jakkes; waar in het Hollandsche land bent u gelegerd ? Een test met een FP lijkt me een mooie aanvulling.
> Misschien toch eens een amptest drive-in dag regelen ?
> 
> Groeten !



Jup helemaal waar. Maar ik ben niet Vincent. Ik ben Steven; Vincent zn companion en rechterhand zeg maar. Verder heten we tegenwoordig Muss BV en niet meer MusicSupport, maar ik stond ooit onder die naam geregistreerd.
Maar jullie kennen elkaar blijkbaar!? Meenemen om te testen moet welk lukken deze maand.

----------


## Outline

En weer zijn er wat mensen blijer, waaronder ik incluis. Was alles maar zo makkelijk...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

En Koen: VERGEET NIET DE FOTO'S TE TREKKEN!!!

----------


## TVVL

Even snel foto's getrokken.  Let wel: deze zijn van de 2k2

----------


## Koen van der K

... zelfde frame natuurlijk als de 3K6, enkel heeft deze wat extra caps op de lege plaatsen.

Foto's van de 3K6 heb ik wel, volgens mij bedoelt Outline foto's schieten van de XTI en de QSC.

Enfin ... wordt vervolgd, zodra Steven van Muss me 'n berichtje terugstuurt wanneer de amps opgehaal kunnen worden volgen de resultaten.

Groeten !

ps @TVVL; zou er best nog 's 1 willen testen om te zien of de fouten incidenteel of structureel zijn ...interesse om je amp (op geheel vrijwillige basis) op de martelbank te leggen ?

----------


## frederic

> ... zelfde frame natuurlijk als de 3K6, enkel heeft deze wat extra caps op de lege plaatsen.
> 
> Foto's van de 3K6 heb ik wel, volgens mij bedoelt Outline foto's schieten van de XTI en de QSC.
> 
> Enfin ... wordt vervolgd, zodra Steven van Muss me 'n berichtje terugstuurt wanneer de amps opgehaal kunnen worden volgen de resultaten.
> 
> Groeten !
> 
> ps @TVVL; zou er best nog 's 1 willen testen om te zien of de fouten incidenteel of structureel zijn ...interesse om je amp (op geheel vrijwillige basis) op de martelbank te leggen ?



Ik denk dat je best een maand wacht, tot de volle productie op normale toeren draait.
Het zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat ze het bijstellen. Die eerste reeks moeten ze kost wat kost op de markt krijgen met alle onnoaukeurigheden vandien.
Met andere toestellen is dit ook vaak zo. Altijd beter een tijdje te wachten tot het nieuws een tijdje op de markt is.

----------


## subbass

> Ik denk dat je best een maand wacht, tot de volle productie op normale toeren draait.
> Het zou niet de eerste keer zijn dat ze het bijstellen. Die eerste reeks moeten ze kost wat kost op de markt krijgen met alle onnoaukeurigheden vandien.
> Met andere toestellen is dit ook vaak zo. Altijd beter een tijdje te wachten tot het nieuws een tijdje op de markt is.



Het is en blijft een budget Deton amp.
Het ding zal nooit in staat zijn om deze specs neer te zetten al droomt men er nog de eerste 10 jaar over  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Van een Opel Corsa maak je gewoon niet zo snel een BMW.
Wanneer legt men zich daar nu eens gewoon bij neer ?

----------


## laserguy

Spijtig dat de foto's niet zo duidelijk zijn. Ik had graag de componenten eens scherp en duidelijk gezien. Op het eerste zicht moet ik zeggen dat de afwerking mij ook wat tegenvalt terwijl dit al het product is dat door de handen van de technici van Beglec is gegaan en dus al verbeterd is/werd.

----------


## frederic

> Het is en blijft een budget Deton amp.
> Het ding zal nooit in staat zijn om deze specs neer te zetten al droomt men er nog de eerste 10 jaar over 
> Van een Opel Corsa maak je gewoon niet zo snel een BMW.
> Wanneer legt men zich daar nu eens gewoon bij neer ?



 
Een Laptop koste 10 jaar geleden min 3000€, Nu kan men een kopen; 100 keer krachtiger voor een 600€.....

----------


## Marky

Een collega bracht me op de hoogte van de discussie over de SYNQ DIGIT versterkers op dit forum. Snel even de hele topic doorgenomen en ook op het aangehaalde Duitse forum wat gelezen.
Tot mijn spijt moet besluiten dat forums mooie dingen zijn maar dat er ook erg veel naast de kwestie wordt geluld, alsook vele halve of hele onwaarheden opeens tot waarheden worden omgetoverd en dan nog op andere forums worden overgenomen zonder de minste controle of wat dan ook...

Toch enkele dingen verduidelijken of rechtzetten:





> Het continu vollast plezier was snel voorbij toen de interne zekeringen (+V rails) herhaaldelijk sneuvelden en ik de volledige vollasttests maar heb gestaakt.



De gangbare tests die van toepassing zijn op klassieke versterkers zijn absoluut NIET te gebruiken bij Classe-D versterkers. Ze geven absoluut géén correcte resultaten en zijn dus zinloos. Dit heeft alles te maken met de manier waarop classe-D versterkers werken. Zomaar besluiten dat de DIGIT-versterkers niet goed zijn omdat ze voor de klassieke test zakken is gewoon niet correct.
Dat is ongeveer hetzelfde als beweren dat een Porche 911 niets waard is omdat je hem in een bietenveld getest hebt en niet voldeed aan je verwachtingen. Test diezelfde auto op de weg en je zal tot heel andere resultaten komen... :Wink: 





> - Opgegeven vermogen kan de amp gedurende ca.2 seconde leveren



Logisch en het gevolg van een foutieve meetmethode!
De versterker heeft trouwens een "power limiter" aan boord die bij een klassieke sinus meting na 2 à 3seconden in werking treedt om het uitgangsvermogen van de versterker terug te brengen tot +/- 40% van zijn maximaal vermogen. (dit mechanisme vind je trouwens ook bij Powersoft en andere classe-D versterkers)
Uit diverse getuigenissen (ook op de forums) blijkt trouwens overduidelijk dat de versterker het beloofde vermogen WEL levert, op voorwaarde dat je hem gebruikt om een muzieksignaal te versterken (daar dient hij voor) en geen droge sinussen (daar dient hij dus niet voor)...





> - Hoog HF residu component op output (matige werking LP outputfilter PWM draaggolf)



Hierover werd op het Duitse forum een serieuze boom opgezet.
Daar is er blijkbaar iemand die 300kHz kan horen --> ik geef toe, zo goed hoor ik niet... :Big Grin: 
Je hoort inderdaad een zéér geringe hoogfrequente toon als er geen audiosignaal wordt aangelegd.
Zodra ook maar de geringste noot muziek in de versterker wordt gestuurd, verdrinkt deze zwakke hoogfrequent toon echter volledig in het audiosignaal.
De hoogfrequent toon is een vaste component die niet mee varieert met de versterkingsfactor van de versterker.
Ik veronderstel dat je een 3600W versterker koopt om dat vermogen dan ook te benutten: die toon valt dan compleet te verwaarlozen en is dan enkel stof voor muggenzifters en oscilloscoop fetisjisten.
Bij een aantal DIGITs is zelfs die geringe toon totaal niet hoorbaar, een kwestie van toleranties in de componenten van de filter.
We proberen die toleranties in de toekomst uit te sluiten, wordt nog onderzocht.





> - Zekering tript eerder dan currentlimiter aanspreekt
> - Slechte / verkeerde werking beveiligingen kanaal B
> - Twijfelachtige DC protectie (snelheid)
> - LP filter verschijnselen vanaf 6KHz op output (-0,25dB)
> -2dB op ca. 20KHz ipv opgegeven 36KHz
> - Overspraak tussen de kanalen



Getest en niet waargenomen, sommige van de beweringen zijn ook een gevolg van de testmethode. Ook kortsluittesten verliepen hier prima.






> Die SynQ amps zijn een oud model van AG Audio pro, de DPA amps !
> Ontworpen en prototypes gemaakt door Arthur van AG Audio Pro bij DETON (ben daar geweest in die fabriek).
> Is nooit verkocht geweest, veel te onstabiel en te veel ruis, onbruikbaar voor pro-doeleinde.
> 
> Arthur probeerde met de bestaande chinese technologie een licht-gewicht PWM versterker te maken, en is dus niet gelukt. Deton heeft die wel gehouden, en misschien verbeterd (geloof ik niks van).
> Waren wel heel goedkoop om te produceren !
> Op Mid/Hi slecht, op Sub/Bass ok. THD is veel te hoog.
> Arthur is ook geen professionele PWM amp designer.
> Zou dit eens moeten doorgeven aan Arthur voor royalties, maar zal niet lukken in dit land .
> ...



Compleet van de pot gerukte nonsens!
De DIGIT versterkers zijn een volledig nieuw ontwerp en geen kopie of oud ontwerp dat nieuw leven werd ingeblazen.





> Het is en blijft een budget Deton amp.
> Het ding zal nooit in staat zijn om deze specs neer te zetten al droomt men er nog de eerste 10 jaar over
> Van een Opel Corsa maak je gewoon niet zo snel een BMW.
> Wanneer legt men zich daar nu eens gewoon bij neer ?



Zegt iemand die de versterker blijkbaar enkel van het forum kent en hem dus nog nooit heeft gehoord... :Cool:

----------


## Marky

> Spijtig dat de foto's niet zo duidelijk zijn. Ik had graag de componenten eens scherp en duidelijk gezien. Op het eerste zicht moet ik zeggen dat de afwerking mij ook wat tegenvalt terwijl dit al het product is dat door de handen van de technici van Beglec is gegaan en dus al verbeterd is/werd.



Et voila:

----------


## Koen van der K

Ha Marky,


Bedankt voor je reactie, ideeen en kritiek zijn altijd welkom !

[quote=Marky;490444]
_De gangbare tests die van toepassing zijn op klassieke versterkers zijn absoluut NIET te gebruiken bij Classe-D versterkers. Ze geven absoluut géén correcte resultaten en zijn dus zinloos. Dit heeft alles te maken met de manier waarop classe-D versterkers werken._

_Logisch en het gevolg van een foutieve meetmethode!_
_De versterker heeft trouwens een "power limiter" aan boord die bij een klassieke sinus meting na 2 à 3seconden in werking treedt om het uitgangsvermogen van de versterker terug te brengen tot +/- 40% van zijn maximaal vermogen. (dit mechanisme vind je trouwens ook bij Powersoft en andere classe-D versterkers)_
_Uit diverse getuigenissen (ook op de forums) blijkt trouwens overduidelijk dat de versterker het beloofde vermogen WEL levert, op voorwaarde dat je hem gebruikt om een muzieksignaal te versterken (daar dient hij voor) en geen droge sinussen (daar dient hij dus niet voor).._.

Zoals eerder vermeld in dit topic is duidelijk hoe de vermogensspecificaties van PWM eindtrappen tot stand zijn gekomen en wat de filosofie erachter is, wat ik ook onderken natuurlijk. Bedoeling van de vollastmeting is om te bepalen hoeveel vermogen een amp gedurende een bepaalde tijd kan leveren. Hoewel dit geen praktijksignaal betreft geeft deze meting mijns inziens wel een aardige indicatie hoe een amp en zijn beveiligingen reageren. Enkel omdat het testsignaal geen "reallife" signaal is maakt deze meting niet "foutief". Daarbij bleek dat de amp er niet tegen bestand was en dus bevestigt dit het nut van deze meting.

Over het geleverde vermogen heb ik geen opmerkingen ... hij levert wat gespecificeerd is.

De minpunten die in de test naar boven kwamen (defect raken kanaal B, overspraak, LP filtering) zijn gemeten zaken en dus feitelijk niet OK.
Overige punten zoals bijv. het HF residu en de niet-selectiviteit van de interne fuses hoeft in de praktijk geen probleem te betekenen maar kunnen mij wel een indicatie geven over de prestaties van het apparaat.

Quote:
_Getest en niet waargenomen, sommige van de beweringen zijn ook een gevolg van de testmethode. Ook kortsluittesten verliepen hier prima._


> Zoals gemeld ontvang ik graag nog een exemplaar (en een kopie van jullie testprocedure) om te zien of bovenstaande fouten incidenteel of structureel zijn.

Enfin, genoeg over te discussieren iig ... alle input is welkom, het gaat er om dat de metingen zo objectief mogelijk blijven en worden verbeterd.

Groeten !

----------


## PowerSound

Als Marky zegt dat het geen ge-update DPA amps is, is het geen geupdate DPA amp !
Wie ben ik ?

----------


## Outline

Feit blijft dat het GEEN Beglec-ontwerp is, maar gewoon een 'OEM'-etje is van Deton.

Feit blijft dat ook ik die bewuste vrijdag dingen op de scoop heb gezien die ik niet wil zien. De Q66 die daarna gemarteld werd, had er iig geen last van.

Vind het jammer om te zeggen, maar totdat iemand mij het tegendeel bewijst heeft de DIGIT voor mij afgedaan.

Ook jammer dat Beglec niet de uitdaging aangaat om het tegendeel te bewijzen. Dit lijkt mij voor hen toch DE mogelijkheid om iedereen in het ongelijk te stellen.

Maar goed, wat mij betreft kunnen we de DIGIT en dit Topic voor dood verklaren. Ik heb ondertussen wel wat andere kandidaten op het oog...

----------


## subbass

> Feit blijft dat ook ik die bewuste vrijdag dingen op de scoop heb gezien die ik niet wil zien. De Q66 die daarna gemarteld werd, had er iig geen last van.



Q66 stamt ook uit een andere tijd.
Andere denkwijze, andere opbouw, minder een compromis.

De hedendaagse PWM amp is naar mijn mening een compromis tussen formaat en gewicht. Wil je langdurig stroom kunnen leveren dan heb je gewoonweg een fikse power supply nodig, echter als je amp slechts 1HE hoog mag wezen en niet meer dan 10 kg mag wegen waar wil je die dan laten ? Resultaat is dat een PWM goed in staat is kortstondig (impuls) stroom te leveren maar niet langdurig zoals bij de ouderwetse zwaargewichten. Derhalve zie je veelal deze PWM amps ook flink inzakken als ze langdurig stroom moeten leveren (current limiter)

Natuurlijk hebben de PWM amps in de high end klasse dit beter voor mekaar.
Echter, persoonlijk zou ik bijvoorbeeld voor een echte infra bas nog steeds een conventionele rakker gebruiken, maar ieder zo zijn ding  :Wink:

----------


## Watt Xtra

bij mij werken de synq amps toch echt prima.

Zal me allemaal een zorg wezen of ze nu wel of niet langdurig een continue "full power" leveren op een sinus signaal. Ik heb er alweer een 3 tal 18" bassjes per kant op gehad. |Werkt perfect. lekker strak, genoeg laag en duwt prima door. In vergelijking met een digam 7000 toch echt wel wat meer power wat eruit komt hoor. (A-B direct vergelijking)

brommen, hoge freq tonen enz heb ik geen last van. Ik ben tevreden. Gebruik ze nogmaals alleen op mid en laag. 

ie doet me wat? amps kosten niet gruwelijk veel, doen hun werk gewoon en het tillen is gewoon een feest. 
Anders gezegt: ik verdien nu geld, leveren dat wat ze moeten en ik en mn personeel zijn gewoon blij bij het optillen, verzetten van een 3weg amprackje  :Smile: 

en dat het geen lab 6400 of crown 5000 is, ik ben mij ervan bewust: kost ook maar een fractie van de eerder genoemde amps  :Smile: 

op de monitoren sinds een tijdje wel lab staan, waarom? ze klinken gewoon opener in vergelijking met eerdere gebruikte amps, bij mn bassen merk ik het echter niet. Of ze net zo stabiel zijn moet nog blijken. Een ampje extra meenemen voor reserve is echter geen probleem bij die prijzen en het gewicht.

just my two cents

----------


## Koen van der K

> bij mij werken de synq amps toch echt prima.



Goed te horen dat dat allemaal prima gaat en je niets merkt van wat de metingen aangeven ... uiteindelijk is het de praktijk waar 't om gaat.
Hij doet 't dus prima met 3 subs per kant ivm 'n Digam 7000 ... misschien ook nog vergelijkingen met andere amps (zoals je Lab) gedaan ?

Groeten !

----------


## frederic

> Feit blijft dat het GEEN Beglec-ontwerp is, maar gewoon een 'OEM'-etje is van Deton.
> 
> Feit blijft dat ook ik die bewuste vrijdag dingen op de scoop heb gezien die ik niet wil zien. De Q66 die daarna gemarteld werd, had er iig geen last van.
> 
> Vind het jammer om te zeggen, maar totdat iemand mij het tegendeel bewijst heeft de DIGIT voor mij afgedaan.
> 
> Ook jammer dat Beglec niet de uitdaging aangaat om het tegendeel te bewijzen. Dit lijkt mij voor hen toch DE mogelijkheid om iedereen in het ongelijk te stellen.
> 
> Maar goed, wat mij betreft kunnen we de DIGIT en dit Topic voor dood verklaren. Ik heb ondertussen wel wat andere kandidaten op het oog...



Dus omdat het geen Beglec-ontwerp is, heeft deze eindtrap voor jou afgedaan? je hebt hem nog niet gehoord of geroken....

Wel ik zal U zeggen wie deze eindtrap maakt: Crest

----------


## PowerSound

huh ? uitleg plz

----------


## Outline

> Dus omdat het geen Beglec-ontwerp is, heeft deze eindtrap voor jou afgedaan? je hebt hem nog niet gehoord of geroken....
> 
> Wel ik zal U zeggen wie deze eindtrap maakt: Crest



Frederic, ik was die vrijdag bij Koen en die heeft de test nog even heel dunnetjes over gedaan. En daar zag ik dingen die je gewoon niet graag ziet. Dus vandaar.

Over wie deze amp maakt? Nou, lijkt mij duidelijk!

Dus...

Overigens heb ik uit betrouwbare bron dat deze ontwikkeld is in samenwerking met Lab Gruppen...

----------


## subbass

:Confused: 



> Wel ik zal U zeggen wie deze eindtrap maakt: Crest



hoest, kuch en zucht  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Dacht dat het ding afkomstig was van de ontwikkelaars van MC2 :Confused:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Goed te horen dat dat allemaal prima gaat en je niets merkt van wat de metingen aangeven ... uiteindelijk is het de praktijk waar 't om gaat.
> Hij doet 't dus prima met 3 subs per kant ivm 'n Digam 7000 ... misschien ook nog vergelijkingen met andere amps (zoals je Lab) gedaan ?
> 
> Groeten !



ik zou eens kunnen kijken met een gebrugde 1200c echter kunnen er dan geen 3 speakertjes achter worden gehangen. Zal eens zien om een keer een f3400 of 6400 te bemachtigen. Vergelijken met een crown 5000 is niet echt zinvol, gezien het feit dat deze bekend staat als bass ampje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Koen van der K

> Vergelijken met een crown 5000 is niet echt zinvol, gezien het feit dat deze bekend staat als bass ampje



... daarom toch juist wel  :Smile:  ! Als dit de referentie is (/was) nemen we anders stap voor stap met minder genoegen. Een PWM amp op het sub naast bijvoorbeeld een Crest 8001 of een MA5002 lijkt me een prima praktijktest.

Groeten !

----------


## Watt Xtra

> ... daarom toch juist wel  ! Als dit de referentie is (/was) nemen we anders stap voor stap met minder genoegen. Een PWM amp op het sub naast bijvoorbeeld een Crest 8001 of een MA5002 lijkt me een prima praktijktest.
> 
> Groeten !



 
een crown 5000 is totaal anders in geluid op de laagkasten als bijvoorbeeld een Lab 6400.

is ook niet echt te vergelijken, ook een smaakkwestie.
vind ik de labs juist wel lekker strak klinken op gae director bass, heeft de band toch liever crown 5000 op het laag.

dus nee voor mij is het geen referentie amp. 
Daarnaast, de verhoudingen zijn compleet uit verband, zit een factor 4-5 tussen beide amps kwa aanschafprijs.

----------


## Koen van der K

Ok, over smaak valt niet te twisten. Wat ik vaak hoor bij klanten en hier op het forum is dat amps als 8001 en 5002 erg goed presteren op sub ... mag aannemen dat dat enigszins subjectieve praktijkervaringen zijn. In dat kader leek het me wel interessant.

Anyway, graag zien we je klankmatige bevindingen over de Synq op 't sub ivm de Lab 1200c

----------


## showband

> Toch enkele dingen verduidelijken of rechtzetten:
> 
> De gangbare tests die van toepassing zijn op klassieke versterkers zijn absoluut NIET te gebruiken bij Classe-D versterkers. Ze geven absoluut géén correcte resultaten en zijn dus zinloos. Dit heeft alles te maken met de manier waarop classe-D versterkers werken. Zomaar besluiten dat de DIGIT-versterkers niet goed zijn omdat ze voor de klassieke test zakken is gewoon niet correct.
> Dat is ongeveer hetzelfde als beweren dat een Porche 911 niets waard is omdat je hem in een bietenveld getest hebt en niet voldeed aan je verwachtingen. Test diezelfde auto op de weg en je zal tot heel andere resultaten komen...
> 
> Logisch en het gevolg van een foutieve meetmethode!
> De versterker heeft trouwens een "power limiter" aan boord die bij een klassieke sinus meting na 2 à 3seconden in werking treedt om het uitgangsvermogen van de versterker terug te brengen tot +/- 40% van zijn maximaal vermogen. (dit mechanisme vind je trouwens ook bij Powersoft en andere classe-D versterkers)
> Uit diverse getuigenissen (ook op de forums) blijkt trouwens overduidelijk dat de versterker het beloofde vermogen WEL levert, op voorwaarde dat je hem gebruikt om een muzieksignaal te versterken (daar dient hij voor) en geen droge sinussen (daar dient hij dus niet voor)...



Dank U voor deze uitleg waarvoor de versterken niet geschikt is. En de uitleg dat deze meetmethode onbetrouwbaar is.

Is het mogelijk voor muzikanten uit te leggen waarom meten met een sinus niet juist is? Ik heb een verouderde (pre-schakelende voeding) technische opleiding. Dus kom nog uit de tijd dat witte ruis en sinussen als gouden standaard stonden wegens het aanwezig zijn van alle componenten. En ben even niet op de hoogte van de meetmethodes die een zuiver beeld van deze technieken geven. Graag ook uitleggen wat gebeurd als je de meetmethode voor digitale versterkers bij een oude crown toepast.  :Smile:  Als gebruiker hou ik ervan een beetje bij te blijven. vandaar mijn extreme belangstelling voor deze threads. (moet binnenkort nog een ampje kopen nl  :Wink: )

Is er verschil tussen een muzieksignaal voor een ambient synthesizer (lange DX7 sinussen) en een housebeat (pulserende klanken)? Dan bedoel ik dus qua toepasbaarheid van dit soort versterkers.

----------


## frederic

> Dank U voor deze uitleg waarvoor de versterken niet geschikt is. En de uitleg dat deze meetmethode onbetrouwbaar is.
> 
> Is het mogelijk voor muzikanten uit te leggen waarom meten met een sinus niet juist is? Ik heb een verouderde (pre-schakelende voeding) technische opleiding. Dus kom nog uit de tijd dat witte ruis en sinussen als gouden standaard stonden wegens het aanwezig zijn van alle componenten. En ben even niet op de hoogte van de meetmethodes die een zuiver beeld van deze technieken geven. Graag ook uitleggen wat gebeurd als je de meetmethode voor digitale versterkers bij een oude crown toepast.  Als gebruiker hou ik ervan een beetje bij te blijven. vandaar mijn extreme belangstelling voor deze threads. (moet binnenkort nog een ampje kopen nl )
> 
> Is er verschil tussen een muzieksignaal voor een ambient synthesizer (lange DX7 sinussen) en een housebeat (pulserende klanken)? Dan bedoel ik dus qua toepasbaarheid van dit soort versterkers.



[FONT=Verdana]Ze hebben ooit mijn dieselautootje naar de knoppen geholpen op de autokeuring, toen ze de CO2 testten. Ze lieten hem op de rollen extreem hard draaien waardoor de motor naar de vaantjes was. Garagisten zijn het er algemeen over eens, dat die test, geen rieele situatie is die voorkomt op openbare weg. Met andere woorden, mijn autootje zou perfect functioneren op openbare weg, met niet overdreven veel uitstoot van CO2. Toch hebben ze het kunnen forceren om hem naar de knoppen te helpen.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Met ander woorden, met die sinus test forceer je jou versterker terwijl die misschien in normale situaties perfect zijn werk zou kunnen doen.[/FONT]

----------


## showband

Ik snap best dat een test niet meer van deze tijd hoeft te zijn. Alleen ik weet nu nog niet hoe dan WEL een versterker tegenwoordig te testen.

Je kan ze toch testen?

Ergens op moet je appels met appels kunnen vergelijken...  :Confused: 

En als een sinustest nieuwe goedkopere en lichtere versterkers stuk maakt is het toch eerlijker om de oude versterkers op dezelfde manier te raten als nieuwe?

Dus wie weet zijn digitale versterkers inderdaad 10.000kilowatt voor een kwartje. Maar met die meting een oude crown een miljoen kilowatt...  :Embarrassment: 

Eenvoudig gezegd. Ik wil informatie. Want dit is een bere-interressant onderwerp waar ik niets van weet.  :Smile: 
*En iets wat nodig is omdat je dus kennelijk foldergetallen van digitale versterkers anders moet lezen dan die van conventionele versterkers.*

----------


## wimbru

ik vraag mij eerlijk af waar steeds dezelfde mensen de tijd vinden om over eenzelfde onderwerp te zeveren en te blijven zeveren (sorry, modern woord is "lullen"). Gaat ende luistert! 

Mij verwondert me dat er zo veel verschil kan zijn in de klank van een versterker. Allemaal hebben ze (gemeten!) specificaties van vervorming minder dan.... en frequentiespectrum groter dan... en dempingsfactor si en vermogen la... en toch verschilt het geproduceerd geluid enorm.

Mijn (geluids-)ervaring met de Digit: op huiskamervolume heb ik de indruk dat er harmonischen gevormd worden; op PA-niveau: veel beter dan al de rest in dezelfde prijsklasse.

----------


## subbass

> [FONT=Verdana]Met ander woorden, met die sinus test forceer je jou versterker terwijl die misschien in normale situaties perfect zijn werk zou kunnen doen.[/FONT]



Dat een Sinus test niet een "real life" situatie naboots mag duidelijk wezen.
Echter het zegt wel iets over opbouw, beveiliging en het in staat zijn om stroom te leveren.

Enkele jaren geleden werden de amps, volgens mij, veelal volgens de Din Norm getest. Deze Din Norm hield ook in dat elke amp een Sinus test minuten lang moest kunnen volhouden. Faalden ze dan voldeden ze niet aan de Din Norm !! 
Zou het derhalve niet zo zijn dat het "Din Vermogen" vermogen van deze amp dan (772W) aan 3,5 Ohm zou moeten wezen ?

Dat men een D-class amp niet mag testen op basis van een Sinus signaal, die mening deel ik derhalve dus niet. Een amp moet gewoon in staat zijn om een bepaalde tijd of langdurig stroom te kunnen leveren. 

Daar de vergelijking met een diesel al werd aangehaald ! Wat heb ik aan een auto die na 2 a 3 seconden geen 200KMH meer kan rijden maar dan nog slechts 120 ?

----------


## frederic

De enige test die ik aanvaar als goede test, is een aantal van die versterkers inzetten op een festivalletje met verschillende bands.

----------


## showband

> ik vraag mij eerlijk af waar steeds dezelfde mensen de tijd vinden om over eenzelfde onderwerp te zeveren en te blijven zeveren (sorry, modern woord is "lullen"). Gaat ende luistert!



beste wimbru ik kan best horen of een versterker mooi klinkt.
Ik kan als eenvoudig muzikant alleen niet horen of een versterker na een uur vol gas optreden in zijn beveiliging springen zal.

Ik kan ook niet horen of een versterker bij grotere speakers veel minder headroom over heeft en dus bij het minste of geringste zelf er de stekker uit zal gaan trekken.

Dus daarom ben ik meer dan belangstellend om te leren hoe het zit. En aangezien er al enkele forumleden kennelijk precies weten hoe het zit sta ik te trappelen om erover door te zeveren.  :Smile: 

Ik hoor nu al dat wat ik ooit nog op school leerde niet alleen verouderd is. Maar ook nog eens dodelijk voor moderne versterkers!  :Frown:

----------


## Koen van der K

Hey Showband,

De "good old" class A/B amp met conventionele voeding (trafo) zoals ze "vroeger" werden gebouwd zijn ontworpen om hun gespecificeerde vermogen continu te kunnen leveren. De techniek liet toen ook niet veel andere concepten toe. Kenmerk van deze amps is zwaar, relatief laag rendement en dus een flinke warmte-ontwikkeling.

Wat later werd de class G/H amp commercieel gefabriceerd, nog wel met conventionele voeding (en dus nog steeds zwaar) maar met als voordeel grotere vermogens en hoger rendement. Het hoe en waarom doet er nu even niet toe.

Ook kwamen listige fabrikanten met fraaie "peak-peak-peak-burst" vermogensspecificaties, wat neerkomt op vermogen dat de amp gedurende (zeer) korte tijd kan leveren maar dus niet continu. Gezien een muzieksignaal toch niet continu is klopt deze beredenering wel, echter zijn vanaf deze tijd zaken mijns inziens wat uit hun verband getrokken omdat fabrikanten diverse tijdsconstantes aanhouden en dus appels met peren werden vergeleken.

Tussentijds werd de SMPS (geschakelde voeding) na eerder falen (o.a. Peavey DECA series) opnieuw geintroduceerd, icm een "conventionele" class A/B of G/H endstage.
Vooralsnog blijkt dit concept het beste te werken onder de lichtgewicht amps.

Vanaf deze tijd is het voor fabrikanten technisch mogelijk de ontwerpen nog uitgekiender te maken; maximaal vermogen gedurende een -nader te bepalen- tijd met maximaal rendement.

Een aantal jaren geleden werd het PWM concept ook weer van stal gehaald met als insteek extreem laag gewicht, hoog "muziek"vermogen / hoog rendement, zeer geringe warmte-ontwikkeling en dus langere levensduur.
Het originele gedachtegoed van wat een amp continu kan leveren is met de komst van dit soort amps dus niet meer van toepassing gezien ze hier niet voor zijn ontworpen.

Opzich dus helemaal niets mis mee mits zo'n amp z'n specs maar haalt en voldoende beveiligingen aan boord heeft. En dan komt de vollastsinustest weer om de hoek kijken om te bepalen hoeveel vermogen een amp gedurende welke tijd aan welke load kan leveren. Dit puur om appel met appels te vergelijken dus, en om te zien of de beveiligingen OK werken. Om deze reden laat ik deze test voorlopig nog even in het "meetpakket" zitten.

Ohja, een conventionele amp gaat dus niet 10x meer vermogen leveren volgens de "nieuwe" PWM meetstandaard; hij kan 't wel langer leveren.

Over klankeigenschappen kan ik niet oordelen, dat heb ik (nog) niet dichtgetimmerd met m'n metingen. Daarom zijn alle praktijkervaringen welkom !

... heel verhaal, hopelijk verduidelijkt het wat, anders horen / lezen we 't wel !

Groeten !

----------


## Stoney3K

> Opzich dus helemaal niets mis mee mits zo'n amp z'n specs maar haalt en voldoende beveiligingen aan boord heeft. En dan komt de vollastsinustest weer om de hoek kijken om te bepalen hoeveel vermogen een amp gedurende welke tijd aan welke load kan leveren. Dit puur om appel met appels te vergelijken dus, en om te zien of de beveiligingen OK werken. Om deze reden laat ik deze test voorlopig nog even in het "meetpakket" zitten.



Op zich zou er dan toch een continu-vermogen en een piekvermogen gespecificeerd moeten zijn, net zoals dat doorgaans met speakers gedaan wordt? Da's immers ook de reden waarom die gigantische condensatoren erin zitten -- om de spanningsdip op te vangen als kortstondig het piekvermogen geleverd moet worden (bv. 3600W in geval van de 3k6). De tijdsduur waarover het piekvermogen geleverd kan worden is dan ook wel een handige specificatie.

De pure sinus-test is prima om de versterker op zijn (continu) vollast op zijn staart te trappen en te kijken naar zaken als THD, opgenomen vermogen, warmte-ontwikkeling, enz.
Voor het piekvermogen is de test wat minder geschikt, de vraag is even hoeveel tijd eroverheen gaat voordat de versterker in zo'n geval in zijn beveiliging gaat (de condensatoren raken immers ook op een gegeven moment leeg). Bovendien, als je de versterker bv. alleen voor sublaag gebruikt dan zal er steeds (bv. op de kickdrum) kortstondig het piekvermogen afgenomen worden, de rest van de tijd is de vermogensvraag aanzienlijk minder.

Het is ook logisch dat er geen 3,6kW volcontinu afgenomen kan worden, dit zou de netstroomkabel nog maar net aankunnen, of net niet!

Ik ben wel even benieuwd naar het opgenomen vermogen van de versterkers als ze op continu vollast draaien. Puur om te kijken of je voor een vol rackje van deze serie (bv. 3k6 op sub, 2k2 op mid/top) geen 3x16A aansluiting nodig hebt en het dus op enkelfasig zou kunnen.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Op zich zou er dan toch een continu-vermogen en een piekvermogen gespecificeerd moeten zijn ... de vraag is even hoeveel tijd eroverheen gaat voordat de versterker in zo'n geval in zijn beveiliging gaat ... als je de versterker bv. alleen voor sublaag gebruikt dan zal er steeds (bv. op de kickdrum) kortstondig het piekvermogen afgenomen worden, de rest van de tijd is de vermogensvraag aanzienlijk minder.
> 
> Het is ook logisch dat er geen 3,6kW volcontinu afgenomen kan worden, dit zou de netstroomkabel nog maar net aankunnen, of net niet!
> 
> Ik ben wel even benieuwd naar het opgenomen vermogen van de versterkers als ze op continu vollast draaien. Puur om te kijken of je voor een vol rackje van deze serie (bv. 3k6 op sub, 2k2 op mid/top) geen 3x16A aansluiting nodig hebt en het dus op enkelfasig zou kunnen.



Een "dubbele" vermogensspecificatie zou idd best aardig zijn, maar zoals je zult begrijpen commercieel niet echt aantrekkelijk voor een fabrikant.
Maakt niet uit, dan meten we dat toch gewoon  :Smile: 

Het totaal opgenomen vermogen licht erg dicht bij het totaal afgegeven vermogen; een PWM bak kan een rendement halen van zo'n 97-98 procent ! Bovendien is de SMPS meestal voorzien van PFC (Power Factor Correctie) die de vemogensopname gelijkmatig "uitsmeert" over een groot gedeelte uit een periode van de netspanning en dus niet alle stroom uit de toppen van de sinus trekt. Dit icm die 2 seconde die de 3K6 z'n vermogen kan leveren maakt dat 'n rackje uit 'n standaard 16A groepje gevoed kan worden.

Groeten !

----------


## Watt Xtra

uit ervaring kan ik vertellen dat een rackje 3weg met processor en digit 2k2 en 3k6 en T1050 gewoon op een enkel groepje kan.

3k6 tot 2,6 ohm belast, 2k2 gewoon tot 8 evt tot 4 ohm.
speakers: JBL2241 18" laag, JBL2226 15" mid en BMS 4510nd hoog.

----------


## frederic

> Een "dubbele" vermogensspecificatie zou idd best aardig zijn, maar zoals je zult begrijpen commercieel niet echt aantrekkelijk voor een fabrikant.
> Maakt niet uit, dan meten we dat toch gewoon 
> 
> Het totaal opgenomen vermogen licht erg dicht bij het totaal afgegeven vermogen; een PWM bak kan een rendement halen van zo'n 97-98 procent ! Bovendien is de SMPS meestal voorzien van PFC (Power Factor Correctie) die de vemogensopname gelijkmatig "uitsmeert" over een groot gedeelte uit een periode van de netspanning en dus niet alle stroom uit de toppen van de sinus trekt. Dit icm die 2 seconde die de 3K6 z'n vermogen kan leveren maakt dat 'n rackje uit 'n standaard 16A groepje gevoed kan worden.
> 
> Groeten !



Ik denk dat iedereen weet dat je voor een massaspectakel of openlucht evenement, niet moet afkomen met die synq digit.

maar ik denk dat die versterkers gemaakt ijn voor binnengebruik.
Wanneer je in een zaal voor +/-600man 4 van die bakjes zet (indien ze functioneren) voor het uitversterken van groepen heb je een goede versterker.

Ik blijf erbij: dit is de enige goede test, groepen en een festivalletje

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik denk dat iedereen weet dat je voor een massaspectakel of openlucht evenement, niet moet afkomen met die synq digit.
> 
> maar ik denk dat die versterkers gemaakt ijn voor binnengebruik.
> Wanneer je in een zaal voor +/-600man 4 van die bakjes zet (indien ze functioneren) voor het uitversterken van groepen heb je een goede versterker.
> 
> Ik blijf erbij: dit is de enige goede test, groepen en een festivalletje



... mee eens, praktijk gaat voor alles, voor alle marktsegmenten heb je wel 'n geschikte prijsklasse. Ieder kan zelf het beste afwegen welke toepassing welk budget en welke risico's kan dragen.

Ik probeer mbv metingen zoveel mogelijk op de feiten af te gaan en niet omdat een apparaat uit fabriek zus-of-zo komt, onbekend is of whatever. Eerste indruk van de testbank, dan de praktijk.

We horen graag gebruikerservaringen van deze Synq, ook ivm andere merken en types.

Genoeg "gezeverd" weer ... groetos !

----------


## Outline

2x EV P3000 en 1 P2000 samen met 2x DX38 op een Xi1152 en Xi2181 gaat open net op 1 groepje. En dan hebben we het ook over een warme 3x 2.5mm...

Hoe zit het met de XTi's en de GX-en? Al zicht op een test?

----------


## pjadskop productions

ik vind het jammer dat er zo veel off topic gezaagt wordt, ik ben 17 jaar en moet alles betalen met wat ik verdien op m'n vakantiewerk: ik heb dus niks aan dat gezever over LAB-versterkers in het synq-topic. Ik ben al blij dat ik zo'n een versterker kan betalen, voor mij zijn skytronic budgett versterkers en synq al een vrij goed merk. Het kost ook maar een fractie van zo'n LAB dus je moet niet verwachten dat je een Bentley/aston martin krijg voor de prijs van een Fiat. (niks tegen fiat of zo, maar zeg nu zelf) Ik ben nu niet lastig of zo, maar soms moeten we ff bij de zaak blijven.

----------


## laserguy

@ pjadskop....: 
Dat is geen gezever maar uitspraken gebaseerd op ervaringen.
Toen ik 13 jaar was heb ik samen met een vriend geinvesteerd in een versterker + luidsprekers. Wij hebben dat ook zelf moeten betalen en in die tijd hadden wij bijlange zoveel zakgeld niet als een huidige 13-jarige, laat staan een 17-jarige! Wij zijn toen voor kwaliteit gegaan ook al hebben wij toen een bedrag uitgegeven waar wij toen als 13-jarige van duizelden maar ook onze ouders vonden onze keuze voor kwaliteit verantwoord.
Ik ga je zeggen dat wij tot op heden (meer dan 20 jaar later) nog GEEN MINUUT spijt hebben gehad van die investering! Zowel de versterker als de luidsprekers werken nog steeds perfect en doen soms nog hun dienst op een of ander feestje voor vrienden of kennissen!! Als wij rekenen wat die éénmalige investering ons heeft opgebracht dan kunnen wij niet anders besluiten dan dat wij destijds een gouden beslissing hebben genomen!!

Natuurlijk ben je vrij te kiezen wat je wil maar doe jezelf een plezier: zorg dat je geen spijt krijgt van wat je nu doet en denk steeds vooruit over de gevolgen van een beslissing die je neemt (en dat is geen technische raad maar gewoon een algemene levenswijsheid die je altijd moet toepassen).

----------


## Carl

Ja, geheel met Laserguy eens.
Ik heb in 1986 ongeveer een Yamaha PD2500 versterker gekocht, voor 3600,00 gulden. Dat was een groot bedrag voor mij toen, een Peavey CS800 kostte ruim de helft.
Deze amp gaat nog altijd regelmatig mee.
Dus nog nooit spijt van gehad kan ik je verzekeren!
Mijn advies is dus ook: ga voor goed spul, je kan voor drie kwartjes geen A-klasse verwachten.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Ja, geheel met Laserguy eens.
> Ik heb in 1986 ongeveer een Yamaha PD2500 versterker gekocht, voor 3600,00 gulden. Dat was een groot bedrag voor mij toen, een Peavey CS800 kostte ruim de helft.
> Deze amp gaat nog altijd regelmatig mee.
> Dus nog nooit spijt van gehad kan ik je verzekeren!
> Mijn advies is dus ook: ga voor goed spul, je kan voor drie kwartjes geen A-klasse verwachten.



tuurlijk zit er een kern van waarheid in je verhaal.

echter voor het geld van een dergelijke amp kun je er ook een stel kopen die misschien kwalitatief iets minder zijn maar ook prima het werk doen. Deze kunnen het geld makkelijker opleveren door verhuur. Hierdoor breng het geld in het laatje en kun je verder uitbouwen.

Er zit dus ook een economische kant aan het verhaal. Een amp moet ook rendabel zijn. 

je moet ook niet wachten tot je geld hebt voor een nieuwe BMW als je elke dag naar het werk moet met de auto. Dan schaf je een auto aan die wel betaalbaar is en je ook van A naar B brengt.

----------


## sntho0

> ik vind het jammer dat er zo veel off topic gezaagt wordt, ik ben 17 jaar en moet alles betalen met wat ik verdien op m'n vakantiewerk: ik heb dus niks aan dat gezever over LAB-versterkers in het synq-topic. Ik ben al blij dat ik zo'n een versterker kan betalen, voor mij zijn skytronic budgett versterkers en synq al een vrij goed merk. Het kost ook maar een fractie van zo'n LAB dus je moet niet verwachten dat je een Bentley/aston martin krijg voor de prijs van een Fiat. (niks tegen fiat of zo, maar zeg nu zelf) Ik ben nu niet lastig of zo, maar soms moeten we ff bij de zaak blijven.



Op zich kan ik het hier wel mee eens zijn. Toch begrijp ik de andere mensen ook. Je kunt natuurlijk ook een 2e hands kopen. Voor +/- 500,- koop je soms een keurige 2e hands "Lab/Crown/Kind etc etc". Vroeger wilde ik ook alleen maar nieuw, maar ben er achter gekomen dat je van een goede 2e hands (A-merk) meer plezier hebt dan van een nieuw B-merk.

----------


## Koen van der K

... om weer effe on topic te komen; de in de test gesneuvelde amp was door de fabrikant ongerepareerd geretourneerd (men kon geen defect constateren ?).
Na 1 dag door de klant echter weer hetzelfde probleem (verrassing).
De amp weer retour fabrikant, uiteindelijk wordt er (hopelijk) toch een nieuw exemplaar verzonden.

Groeten

De ampmartelaar ;-)

----------


## Stoney3K

> Een "dubbele" vermogensspecificatie zou idd best aardig zijn, maar zoals je zult begrijpen commercieel niet echt aantrekkelijk voor een fabrikant.
> Maakt niet uit, dan meten we dat toch gewoon



Speakerfabrikanten doen het toch ook al een aardige tijd? Ik bedoel, je kan de 3K6 toch ook netjes als "700W RMS / 3600W peak program power" op de folder zetten?

Watt Xtra: Hoe draaien jouw rackjes precies op de Syncs? Hoeveel stroom trekt het geheel gemiddeld?

(Ik gok dat de 3k6 toch al vlot 1kW continu trekt als ie goed belast wordt)

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Speakerfabrikanten doen het toch ook al een aardige tijd? Ik bedoel, je kan de 3K6 toch ook netjes als "700W RMS / 3600W peak program power" op de folder zetten?
> 
> Watt Xtra: Hoe draaien jouw rackjes precies op de Syncs? Hoeveel stroom trekt het geheel gemiddeld?
> 
> (Ik gok dat de 3k6 toch al vlot 1kW continu trekt als ie goed belast wordt)



 
3weg rackje gaat gewoon op een leeg 16A groepje hoor. 3k6 laag tot 2,6ohm belast. 2k2 mid op 8 of 4 ohm belast en een 1050 op hoog 8 ohm belast.

bassen trekt wel redelijk maar is allemaal pulsen he en niet continue.. vaak verkijken mensen zich erop wat er daadwerkelijk wordt verbruikt.

zo draaien wij ook altijd een rack met crown 5000, chevin 2000 mono en chevin 1000 op een lege groep. Wordt gebruikt voor dubbele set GAE director.

----------


## gice

Beste mensen van het forum ik lees allemaal reply's maar de een die zegt dat het wel gaat de ander vind het niets. 

Ik kan nu kiezen tussen een SA ES40 of een Digit 3k6 

voor mij rcf 18" 800watt rms baskasten.

Watt Extra jij heb die 18" jbls er ook achter gehad kan die digit 3k6 dit goed aan of zou ik toch voor die SA ES40 gaan met 2x 1000 watt op 8ohm...

Groeten g-ice

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Beste mensen van het forum ik lees allemaal reply's maar de een die zegt dat het wel gaat de ander vind het niets. 
> 
> Ik kan nu kiezen tussen een SA ES40 of een Digit 3k6 
> 
> voor mij rcf 18" 800watt rms baskasten.
> 
> Watt Extra jij heb die 18" jbls er ook achter gehad kan die digit 3k6 dit goed aan of zou ik toch voor die SA ES40 gaan met 2x 1000 watt op 8ohm...
> 
> 
> Groeten g-ice



Dan zou ik toch ECHT voor die ES40 gaan hoor!!!! DAt is een echte amp, EN tot 2R belastbaar. Zeker voor het laag.

RCF & SA = 'just good friends' ....


als je hem niet wilt, mail MIJ even (ik heb WEL interesse!!)

----------


## gice

He bedankt ja ik weet dat het een zware jongen is.. maar hij is wel 15euri duurder in huur :O..... 

 :Smile:  komt goed :Smile:

----------


## Watt Xtra

|Ik gebruik de synq idd met 18" laagkasten, 3 per kant op een versterker is geen enkel probleem. 4 per kant, dus 2 ohm heb ik slechts in testmodus een half uurtje geprobeert, wel zonder problemen. 

DE es40 ken ik niet dus kan er niet over meepraten. Wel weet ik dat het met synq gewoon een genot is om te werken, tillen, vervoer enz is gewoon een stuk makkelijker. Niets meer ampracks met 2-3 man moeten tillen. 

Bij mij werken ze prima, prijstechnisch zeer interressant, ze doen wat ze moeten en verdienen ook nog eens geld. Wel ben ik ervan overtuigd dat er betere amps zijn, alleen is het prijskaartje daar ook naar.

----------


## Stoney3K

En inmiddels bij mij ook een 2K2'tje binnen.



Eerste indruk: Cute little thing! Het hele kastje is nog geen 40cm diep, en bij aanzetten fluisterstil (kwam niet eens over mijn PC/stereo heen). Nog niet met belasting kunnen testen, andere dingen te doen vandaag, maar ik heb wel het idee dat deze nog wel even in mijn rackje blijft. Mogelijk the first of many  :Wink:

----------


## Rolandino

Ikzelf heb 2x de 3K6 en ben er erg over tevreden ze doen wat ze moeten doen. en ze geven echt power !!!

Heb er nog geen problemen mee gehad tot op heden en heb ze 2x per week in gebruik en worden goed gebruikt.

Stuur ze aan met de DLP6 processor van Synq en ook daar heb ik een goed gevoel bij.

Je moet hem wel leren kennen met programmeren maar eenmaal gelukt dan werkt ie super ( vindt de limiters goed.)

dat er problemen zijn kan zeker een fout zijn van fabrikant maar meestal een fout van de gebruiker zelf.

mss kunnen de eerste zending van deze amps wel fouten gehad hebben maar daarom is het ook een nieuw produkt van fouten kan men leren en hiermee hoeft het merk niet slecht te zijn.

Vind alles van Synq wel OK voor het geld en meer kwaliteit dan JB of DAP enz.

draai op mijn rack dubbel 18 sub en 12 top en klinkt echt goed zeker op het laag ben ik verrast dat ze best wel doordrukken.

----------


## frederic

Heeft iemand die synq aangesloten op kwalitatieve speakers? JBL RCF Martin, EAW enz..

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Heeft iemand die synq aangesloten op kwalitatieve speakers? JBL RCF Martin, EAW enz..



Synq 3K6 op:

-TSA 218 dubbel 18" hoorngeladen, gaat beter als een Digam 7000
-JBL 2241 18"reflex kast naar eigen ontwerp, gaat veel beter als een Digam 7000, een crown 5000 gaat iets steviger maar het klinkt gecontroleerder met een synq. Tot 3 stuks per kant, 2,66ohm dus.
-Cerwin Vega L36 pe hoornbass, dat is teveel van het goede voor een CV.

----------


## Rolandino

Master MD218 met processor instellingen als de DPU3K6 

Gewoon een veel vettere sound en strakker en idd meer controleerbaar.

Versterker heeft speakers meer onder controle

----------


## frederic

Een collega gaat een Electrovoice speakerset kopen.
2x Top: PX2122
2x Sub: PX2181

Zouden de 3k6 eindtrappen passen hiervoor?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een collega gaat een Electrovoice speakerset kopen.
> 2x Top: PX2122
> 2x Sub: PX2181
> 
> Zouden de 3k6 eindtrappen passen hiervoor?



Een beetje suggestieve vraag, wat verwacht je?
Qua vermogen past het, qua klank is nogal persoonlijk, qua budget....
Gewoon proberen dus en kijken of je er tevreden mee bent.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Beste mensen,

Ik vraag me af of er al meer mensen ervaring hebben met de Synq digit versterkers. En dan met name met de 2K2 of 1K0 (in vergelijking met de 3K6).

Ik heb momenteel een klein rackje met een QSC GX3 en een rackmixertje voor de kleine losse dingetjes/verhuur. Voor spraaksetjes en een keer een simpel repetitie setje voor een band oid.

Dit rackje werkt perfect, maar is door de GX3 wel wat aan de zware kant. Aangezien dit geen superkwaliteit hoeft te zijn dacht ik hiervoor misschien een Synq Digit 1K0 te kopen. Het rackje wordt met name gebruikt om een setje EV ZX1's aan te sturen en heel af en toe een paar D&B Max12's.

Gezien het gewicht zou dit erg prettig zijn, maar het moet ook wel een beetje presteren natuurlijk, want het rackje moet in noodgevallen ook ingezet kunnen worden ter vervanging van mijn Crown XTI2000's.

Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## laserguy

Ik krijg normaal gezien deze maand nog een volledig gemoderniseerde Digit binnen. Was er nog 1 van de eerste reeks.
Nu zou dit toestel als het terugkomt:
- niet meer mogen fluiten en ruisen
- veel minder lawaaieringe ventilatoren moeten hebben

We zullen zien...

Mvg.,
de Digit criticus... ;-)

----------


## Koen van der K

> Ik krijg normaal gezien deze maand nog een volledig gemoderniseerde Digit binnen.



Mag ik 'm testen ?  :Big Grin: 

Mvg de Digit butcher  :Cool:

----------


## Rolandino

zelf ook de MK3 versie binnen van Synq en deze heeft idd veel stillere ventilatoren.

voor de rest hetzelfde als de vorige modellen : genoeg vermogen !

De oudere modellen hebben inmiddels bij retournering de goede module gekregen en werken goed !

----------


## darco

Tot voor kort gebruikte ik de synq 1k0 om mijn  jbl setje aan te sturen en heb er nooit klachten over gehad. 

De enige reden dat ik deze niet meer gebruik, is dat ik overgestapt ben naar actief gepowerde sets van DB Technologies.

----------


## Stoney3K

Binnenkort maar eens de 3k6  (MK3) in huis halen.

Kijken hoever we komen met een paar 18" EV subjes, als alles goed gaat heb ik dan de hele PA op klasse D staan. 1,8kW RMS per kant met processor in een 4U rackje, dat noemen ze tegenwoordig toch lomp geweld?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Beste mensen,
> 
> Ik vraag me af of er al meer mensen ervaring hebben met de Synq digit versterkers. En dan met name met de 2K2 of 1K0 (in vergelijking met de 3K6).
> 
> Ik heb momenteel een klein rackje met een QSC GX3 en een rackmixertje voor de kleine losse dingetjes/verhuur. Voor spraaksetjes en een keer een simpel repetitie setje voor een band oid.
> 
> Dit rackje werkt perfect, maar is door de GX3 wel wat aan de zware kant. Aangezien dit geen superkwaliteit hoeft te zijn dacht ik hiervoor misschien een Synq Digit 1K0 te kopen. Het rackje wordt met name gebruikt om een setje EV ZX1's aan te sturen en heel af en toe een paar D&B Max12's.
> 
> Gezien het gewicht zou dit erg prettig zijn, maar het moet ook wel een beetje presteren natuurlijk, want het rackje moet in noodgevallen ook ingezet kunnen worden ter vervanging van mijn Crown XTI2000's.
> ...



 Mark, ik heb geen ervaring met de synq amps, maar zou je dan niet 1 stapje zwaarder nemen?? de 1K0 levert 300W bij 8 ohm, het kan wel natuurlijk maar ik zie liever net iets meer vermogen op zowel de maxen als de zx1. (2K2 levert 600/8) is theorethisch te doen. Ik zet regelmatig 600W (Phonic XP3000 :Embarrassment: ) op de ZX1, en dat gaat goed!

Stoney3K, op welke ev subs ga je de 3K6 loslaten?

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Binnenkort maar eens de 3k6 (MK3) in huis halen.
> 
> Kijken hoever we komen met een paar 18" EV subjes, als alles goed gaat heb ik dan de hele PA op klasse D staan. 1,8kW RMS per kant met processor in een 4U rackje, dat noemen ze tegenwoordig toch lomp geweld?



Een versterker verplaatst als het goed is geen speakers, of je moet echt slecht gebouwde laagkasten hebben  :Big Grin:  dus ver zul je niet komen!

Het kan nog veel compacter.. 3 he, met 4*1800 watt voor een PA setje. en dat is incl Processor. Wordt hier gebruikt voor een TSA PX950 top met de G-218 laagkast. Toppen zijn dubbel 12"/2" en bassen dubbel 18" alles beyma. Set is volledig hoorngeladen.

Tot nu toe helemaal geen problemen mee gehad. DE orginele amp, PW5000 was veel te licht, de Digams 7000 deden hun werk ook niet naar behoren. Sinds de Synq met xilica processing is het veel beter.

Leuk detail... van een amprack van 70 KG naar een rackje incl stolp van net geen 35 KG Dat is incl speakonkabelbak, zonder de de speakons zelf natuurlijk.

Er draait sinds kort een setje FBT kastjes in een cafe op Synq 1K0 en dat gaat ook erg goed. speelt continue op 4 ohm.

----------


## Koen van der K

> Het kan nog veel compacter.. 3 he, met 4*1800 watt voor een PA setje. en dat is incl Processor.



Nog onbekend met de Lab PLM20000Q  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## frederic

> Nog onbekend met de Lab PLM20000Q ?



idd die leveren 2300w bij 8 ohms en 4400w per kanaal bij 4 ohms en zijn maar 2he hoog.  :EEK!: 

aja, en bij 2 ohms leveren ze 5000w  per kanaal

----------


## Whitefarmer

Kan iemand bevestigen dat de speakon uitgangen per kanaal op zowel +/-1 als op +/-2 bezet zijn?? :Confused: 
Als ik de manual lees haal ik er dat uit.

Of is het zoals (lijkt mij logischer) meer fabrikanten hebben:

Speakon A: ch A op +/-1 en ch B op +/-2
Speakon B: ch B op +/- 1

----------


## Vekin

wie kan er mij vertellen wat het verschil is tussen de 3K6 MK2 en de MK3 (zijn er ook uiterlijke verschillen?),zou er enkele willen kopen, maar koop uiteraard liefst het laatste model  :Smile:

----------


## Stoney3K

Whitefarmer: Op de 2K2 zijn (in ieder geval op de eerste serie) per kanaal de Speakons zowel op +1 als +2 bedraad. Of het handig is is natuurlijk een ander verhaal.

Velkin: De verschillen tussen de MK2 en MK3 weet ik zo uit mijn hoofd niet, maar ik weet wel dat de MK1 een aantal issues had. Die van mij is er vorige week hardhandig uitgeklapt omdat de voeding helemaal naar zijn grootje sloeg, dus 2 geklapte MOSFETs en een paar elco's verder en ik had een mooie stalen 1U baksteen in mijn handen.  :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat ze vooral de voeding op de MK2/3 aangepakt hebben: De elco's zijn berekend op 120VDC terwijl de voeding op de 2K2 per kant al 110V levert. Een klein piekje kan dus al fataal zijn.

Overigens ging mijn 2K2 al prima op mijn subjes (EVX-180B in 8 ohm per kant) en heb ik nog geen zaal of ruimte groot genoeg kunnen vinden om zelfs de 2K2 compleet open te kunnen gooien.  :Wink:

----------


## Whitefarmer

haha,

bedankt voor het antwoord op mijn vraag (exact 4 maanden oud...)

haha, maar toch BEDANKT!  :Wink:

----------

